# AUTUMN 2006 CLOMID GIRLS



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

I have decided to draw a line under recent events and merge clomid girls and a thread suggesting an autumn clomid girls thread and we now have (listen to the fan fare   ) THE AUTUMN 2006 CLOMID GIRLS THREAD    for all to feel they can post on if they so wish

 to you all

love
suzie xx


----------



## Tilda (Aug 11, 2006)

thanks Suzie, that's a really good idea to give us a fresh start.

CD5 for me and I'm feeling quite calm and chilled out (yes really!) on my 2nd cycle of Clomid - not quite sure how I've managed to avoid turning into a screeching   . Work is really really busy at the moment so I'm hoping to keep home life as relaxed as possible, hopefully it'll all balance out somehow!

hope everyone else is ok, and I'm looking forward to chatting more over the next month....

tilda xx


----------



## jan27 (Aug 19, 2005)

Good idea suzie

Hi everyone,  not posted here for a while.  Now on 3rd cycle of clomid cd25 and will phone for cd21 bloods later.  I did not ovulate last cycle but i think i may have done this month as i felt similar pains in the first cycle.  Gosh. i hope that makes sense!

Hope everyone is ok

Jan x


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Morning girls,

Glad we're all OK. I haven't a clue what CD I'm on at the moment, quite enjoying having a break from counting! Might try and work out where I am later!  

Hope you all had a nice weekend. I can't believe its nearly November, where has this year gone??!!

xxx


----------



## Deneez (Sep 14, 2006)

I think later on today I will be CD1!  I have AF pains.  They have doubled my dose of clomid to start on CD2.  I want to be pregnant by christmas, but I said that last year, and the year before, and the year before, and the year before.............. 

Deneez
x


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Deneez - Don't give up hope I had AF pains when I got my BFP....sadly I m/c   ...sending you loads of     

What a great idea starting this thread....I am no longer a clomid girl BUT will pop on here to chat to you all and give advice (If I can!!!!!) If that is OK with everyone?

Here's hoping for some Christmas BFP's..........


----------



## Deneez (Sep 14, 2006)

Thanks Sarah, but I also had a BFN this morning as well.  I'm 15dpo.

Deneez


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Sorry about your   hun xx


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Morning Girls

This is a great idea - a brand new thread  

I am no longer on Clomid, but like some of the other girls who have been on Clomid, I'll pop on here and try and help in any way I can.

Daneez - so sorry about your BFN  

Hope everyone else is ok and had a good weekend - I HATE MONDAYS  

Jane xxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Hi girls
I agree, a fresh start 

Deneez - sorry about your BFN, when was your AF due?

sorry I'm not around much today I've got a lot going on xxx


----------



## Deneez (Sep 14, 2006)

AF was due yesterday, so I should have had a BFP if I was pregnant.  

According to the medium I spoke to last week it will happen in my next cycle!  

Deneez


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Deneez.... I had a reading done recently too...there is a thread I posted it on somewhere if you are interested


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

This is such a good idea.  Although like Sarah I'm not on clomid anymore but will pop on and help where I can.

Deneez.. sorry about BFN hun but still don't give up until the old   shows up - I know that Bev Taylor got two BFN and then BFP sometimes you can have late implantation.  Sending you loads of


----------



## Deneez (Sep 14, 2006)

Sarah - I've posted my medium reading on the readings thread, in fact it was that thread where I got Lesley Anderson's details from.

Thanks for the well wishes girls, but I think AF is coming anyway.

Deneez


----------



## Helenb33 (Mar 29, 2004)

Hi all on shiny new thread ! Sounds like a good plan.

Denise, so sorry to hear that you now have AF on the way.  I do hope that next month is the one for you.  I've also been hoping that last Christmas, and the one before and the one before that, but let's hope that 2006 really is the one for us.

I'm still knackered, presumably from my Clomid, so am going to wrap up in snuggly pyjamas and woolly socks at a laughably early time and have an early night (good job no BMS required, I don't think that the pink spotty PJ's are a particularly sexy look !)

Take care and have a good evening all
Helen x


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,
I'm at work at the mo, but am off tomorrow.  Hope everyone's ok!!


----------



## Kissy Bear (Aug 2, 2006)

Hi Ladies - Glad to here I'm not the only clomid lady (thought I was all on my own!) Thanks Suzie!

A big welcome to HelenB and Deneez... sorry of I have missed you before - my excuse is the clomid   Sorry about the BFN! Lots of love and kisses and sent you some bubbles!!!!

Haven't posted for a while as I have been really down! Thankfully I have mates in the chat room that spurred me on (FRW is a God send!)! (In case she is reading my posts!!!)

I had terrible pain & vomitting during last month ovulation... progesterone over 100 on day 24... and bfn! Plus my friend told me her daughter was pg with been on pill and occasional boyfriend   Just managed to stop feeling sorry for myself!  

This month same excrutiating pain on Day 17 - Fingers crossed I have ov! Thanks to KerryB, Binty and Janie77 who have been so supportive - glad to hear that you will still be here to listen to me windge (sp) Not sure of the english spelling!

Love to you all and all the other ladies I have missed and keep posting as its the only thing thats keeping me insane!!!!

Hi EMily Caitlin - posted while I was typing essay! Love to you and sending lots of bubbles to everyone! (Maybe I will get some back in return)

Love
Kissy Bear
xxx


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

right back at you Kissy x


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Hey Kissy Bear - as an 'honorary clomid chick' who went through six months of the   pills and no sign of a bfp I know how hard it can be to put yourself through all this, both mentally and physically. But hang in there chick!! Us 'clomid chicks' are made of strong stuff!!
I've blown you some bubbles btw to help you on your way!! 

Sending you lots of    for this month.....and to all you other 'clomid chicks' (new and old!)


S
xx

(Jane - some on their way to you too hon!)


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Thanks chick - I've blown you all some


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Morning girls

Happy Halloween!

        


Kissy, i've blown you some bubbles  

Hi Emily and Helen and everyone else


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Morning!

Kissy Bear I've blown you some bubbles!  What lovely weather we are having!!!!  Has anyone else had really bad s/e's in some months, and then none at all in others?  I feel perfectly fine this month, it's weird.


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Hi emily

yes I have!  this is my last month on clomid and I am having hot flushes like never before!!  x


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Em I haven't had any hot flushes this month come to think of it! Weird, but then clomid is weird!   I think I have had different s/e each month!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Morning girls,

Happy   lovelies....

Kissy...your welcome hun, anytime  

Hope everyone is ok. still not worked out what CD I'm on, but woke up with sore (.)(.) so   will probably be here soon. This was a non clomid cycle as I only have one left and want to to save until after Xmas when I can give it my best shot!

Can't believe its November tomorrow! Very depressed at the thought of being 31 in 18 days!   Never mind, onward and upward.....

K
xxxxx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Morning Ladies

I found the s/e wore off each month when I took them....I remember the first month being the worst   I only took 5 months in total and had time off after the first month and the 2nd month because of my m/c.

Any of you guys feel anxious?  I remember feeling very 'worried' all the time!!!!!

Sarah

Kerry - you old duffer you!!!!!  Don't worry you will always be younger than me


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

totally relate to the anxiety, I am always paranoid!  
Still, at least I'm off the loony pills now x


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Yep,  I worry about any little thing!!!!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I had terrible anxiety/paranoia some months, then others I was ok! Its all


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Hi Girls,

Sorry have not been around today - having a totally manic day at work  .  Will try and get on later if poss.  Am away for the next few days with work, s will try and get on in the evenings if not too knackered.

Hope you are all ok

Jane xx


----------



## Kissy Bear (Aug 2, 2006)

Thanks Clomid Chicks - I have bubbles all over me!!!! Thanks!      

Sarahstewart - My s/e effects have got less and less too accept for the Hot Flushes and painful OV last two months! Got terrible vertigo and dizzyness the first month!

Love to you all - anyone testing soon?

Kissy Bear


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Hey Kissy

I'm due to test Sat (if I make it that far) but I'm an honorary clomid chick at the mo - came off the   pills in March after six months

what cd are you on?


----------



## Tilda (Aug 11, 2006)

Hello all,

Hope you are having a good day and not having to fend off too many trick-or-treaters.

I've just taken my clomid tablets so that's it now for this cycle. No side effects as far as I can tell - although DP did finally admit that I "might" have been a bit more grumpy than usual.

Oh and I have been feeling very fed up today because I've got thrush   sorry but just had to share that with you all. Maybe it's the clomid after all? Am hoping it'll all clear up very soon, otherwise  will be off limits!

take care,

Tilda xx


----------



## Kissy Bear (Aug 2, 2006)

Hi B3ndy! Lots of love sent to you! Hope test on Saturday goes well! Posted you     on 2ww...
Fingers crossed x

I am on day 20 today! I haven't been counting like previous months and just taking (absorbing) everything rather than getting excited! I'm not working at been dull its just the way I have been feeling - strange its been a funny month for me!

Hi Tilda! Sorry to hear you have th.... I hope it clears very quickly - in time for BMS!!! I know natural yogurt is suppose to be good and releaves the symptoms too! (I usually get it when I take penicillin (sp) and have to finish the course too!!!!)
   

Lots of love to all the Clomid Chicks...........
Kissy Bear
x


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Hi Ladies - How are we all?

I am due to test Sunday if af doesn't get me before (which she will I just know!!!)  

Sarah


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Morning girls

Sarah/B3ndy/Tilda  lots of positive vibes for this month.

Tilda, thrush is just awful, i get it alot.   The canesten cream is ok and the tablet too which would be safe as your not in the 2ww.  one of the girls on "peer support" mentioned tea tree in the bath, might be worth a read if you can find it.

 Kissy and everyone else x

I'm just at  time at the moment so I've got the joy of the 2ww to come!  My last ever Clomid 2ww 

xxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Hi girls,

Well, still not worked out where I am, but have a got a huge spot and had cravings so I'm sure the witch is on her way. 2 more natural cycles then last ever clomid cycle!

Tilda....I got a lot of thrush too when I was on Clomid, its horrid  

Kissy...glad this cycle has been more relaxed, does you the world of good  

Hi Emily, Helen, deneez, Sailaice, Flower, Binty, B3ndy, Sarah, Sal and anyone I've missed


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Kerry - One spot sounds like heaven to me


----------



## Kissy Bear (Aug 2, 2006)

Hi Clomid Chicks!

Sarahstewart   one spot! Sounds like heaven to me 
KerryB - Fingers crossed hun! I sure hope it will be a BFP!!!    
Hi Flowerpot! Enjoy the BMS and fingers crossed x not legs though!
B3ndy! SO sorry AF came - lots of love sent to you! Some months you feel more down than others  

To cheer the Clomid Chicks, I have attached a new pic of a Brazilian wax! (No injury occurred while photographing this event!)


----------



## Tilda (Aug 11, 2006)

Hello girls,

Kissy, Flower, Kerry - thanks for the tips on how to get rid of this month's "clomid bonus"! I'm feeling a lot better today, managed to get to the late-night chemist after work and got some canesten. I don't have any natural yoghurt, as the fridge died 3 days ago. We're hanging the milk out of the kitchen window in a plastic bag to keep cool.

Sarah good luck for Sunday.
B3ndy hope things are going ok and you get a BFP on Sat....

Hi to anyone else I've missed....make sure you snuggle up warm tonight, it's going to be a cold one!

Tilda xx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

I'm at work at the mo, but I got my cd21 progesterone.  76.6.  That's the best I've had yet.  Of course, mind working overtime, have asked consultant if I can have a betahcg done, though she said it might be a bit early yet.  Did one though, as I couldn't resist, so will have to wait and see!!!


----------



## Kissy Bear (Aug 2, 2006)

To cheer the Clomid Chicks, I have attached a new picture of a Brazilian wax!

See left picture

(No injury occurred while photographing this event!)


----------



## sootycat (May 2, 2006)

can't see the pickie properly - is that a real cat!!


----------



## Kissy Bear (Aug 2, 2006)

Yep - my sister sent it to me... 

They shave the cat every summer! too hot in south africa you see - no I dont know why its shaved  

Its just an email pic that was sent to me... Must be a brazilian cat!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

that piccy made me chuckle!   bless

Emily, well done on your fab results, thats excellent!

Hope everyone is ok today 
xxx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hello everyone.  I've learnt from yesterday to stop thinking too fast.  I did a test when I got home (one that picks up from 7dpo) - negative.  My betahcg was less than one.  So I guess it's a bfn for me this month.


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Emily - dont give up yet.  Its not over till the witch  puts in an appearance.  A lot can happen in this 2nd week of the 2ww  xxx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

hey peeps.....emily don't give up hun....  

thanks for the GL vibes but looks like I am cycling behind B3ndy AF got me last night   actually feel OK about it at the moment!!!  Looking forward to my holiday next Saturday to NEW YORK & MIAMI!!!!


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Emily - don't give up chick, it ain't over till the witch arrives      

Sarah - so sorry the witch got you  

Lots of      to everyone still waiting to test 

Jane xx


----------



## Tiggy (Jun 24, 2006)

Hi everyone

I've not been around recently cos I've been feeling really down and lethargic.  It's been too much effort for me to log onto my computer.  I've worked out I've only got 6 or 7 more weeks of the whole clomid experience and then I can get back to being a normal person!  Last week I started reflexology.  It was really good, I thoroughly enjoyed it.  The reflexologist told me I'm very stressed and my immune system is low so she's gonna work on those 2 areas (as well as fertility, obviously).  I feel a bit more positive since I I saw her.  I'm going back again next week.

I've not caught up with everyone I'm afraid so I can't do personals.  Welcome to all the new people who've joined recently.  And   to everyone.

Tx


----------



## Kissy Bear (Aug 2, 2006)

Tiggy!!!!!!! Sending lots of love love love...    
Emily! Hang in there! You just never know!    
Sarah! Sorry AF came... Hope you have a wonderful and relaxing holiday. Sounds wonderful!
Hi Jane! Thanks for all you love and support. How have you been feeling? I know its not long since you were off clomid...?
Hi Flowerpot!    Hi Sooty    
Hi Tilda! Hope your milk wont go off with this hot weather!   Hope you get a fridge real soon!

Its day 22 for me today and I have had horrible pains down left ov... and lots of cm yesterday and today! (too much info - sorry) Going for blood tests tomorrow for progesterone... 

Its 6 weeks until my sister visits me! Haven't seen her for nearly 3 years so looking forward to Christmas! Its going to be a house full! How will I cope!

To all the other ladies, lots of love and baby dust sent to you!
Fingers crossed for all the Clomid Chicks on 2ww!

Love,
Kissy
x


----------



## Tilda (Aug 11, 2006)

Hi girls,

Sarah, B3ndy -  

Emily -   

Tiggy -   Welcome back!

Hi Janie, Flower, Kissy, Sootycat and anyone I've missed!

I feel....normal! No really bad   side effects this month so let's just hope I'll get all the good effects and a BFP. 

The new fridge arrived today so I've spent the evening moving all the food back into the fridge from the temporary food store outside (had the milk lined up along the back yard wall in coolbags and various salads, vegetables, etc scattered about). Got a few funny looks off the neighbours, but the freezing weather kept everything fresh - I hope!

take care,

Tilda xx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi everyone,

Thanks for all your support yesterday.  I'll try and keep my spirits up, but once you see that single blue line, your heart just thuds doesn't it?  I'm afraid I've no time for personals today, but sarah - sorry the   got you.


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Morning girls

ITS FRIDAY!!!


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Morning!

Thanks for all the  's ladies!!!  Tilda    @ your temporary fridge!!!!  Good job the weather was


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Morning Lovelies,

So glad its the weekend...can't get motivated at all today! Hardly done any work so far, been copying a CD for my boss (and a sneaky copy for me   ) and looking at knee high boots on tinternet! This is the life  

Tilda...glad the fridge siuation is sorted!

Kissy..how lovely to see your sister. Does she/you live far away then?

Emily...chin up hun, stay  

Tiggy, Flower, Sarah and everyone I've missed  

xx
Ps. Damn and blast, boss just back!


----------



## Kissy Bear (Aug 2, 2006)

TGIF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Hello Clomid Chicks! Been in the chat room and nobody around! Where have you all gone  
Hi Kerry! Pitty your boss got back so quickly! What a teaser!   Where do you buy your knee high boots from? I look at loads of stores but they are always too expensive or just dont fit around my CALVES. I love them and yet I have only two pairs! Something my dh likes too   
Tilda, I'm glad you got a new fridge!   Your garden must of looked like an open refrigerator!  
Sarah, how ya feeling hun? Lots of love and bubbles   sent to you   

Well Kerry, yes my sister lives far away... In South Africa to be exact! So we don't see each other that often although we do chat on the phone quite often! If it snow this Xmas it because she has been praying for it! Sorry ladies in advance as I know most Britans don't want snow!

As for me, I guess I will go back to the chat room to see if anybody might just pop in! Have a great week-end!

Love Kissy
x


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

I have never been in the chat room in the 2 years i've been on this site, i've just realised that   !!!

Kissy, Duo boots do a wider fitting but can be expensive in some of the dressier ranges.  There is duo of bath.co.uk but they are opening one in liverpool now actually kerry, might be worth a nosey as they may have opening discounts.   Also shoe tailor do bigger calves and a lot of the catalogues do a wide fitting now


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Me either Flower!!

Kissy - my bowie is scared of your cat picture he doesn't want to look like that   

Gotta go and get some work done peeps


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

awww bless Bowie


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Found another site today called ww.buckelsandbows.co.uk who make made to measure knee high boots, the pair I like are £135 but might be worth it if they fit properly! I've got big calf muscles!  

I don't mind if it snows this Xmas, not at all! I'm off for two weeks so would be lovely to walk Max every day in the snow! He loves it! How lovely for your sis living in SA. My dad worked in Joberg for a while. 

Gosh..roll on 5pm....got to get ready for my girly night in trying on lovely jewelry!


----------



## Helenb33 (Mar 29, 2004)

Hi all
It's a bit quiet on here today - hopefully everybody is out in the sunshine having a happy Saturday.  I'm feeling a bit smug as I managed to drag myself to the gym, although am now planning a trip into town to go shopping and maybe to treat myself to a cappucino and a muffin, so will probably undo any good work..

Deneez - sorry to hear that you probably got a BFP this month, hope you are feeling ok ? I had a scan on Thursday, and my ovaries don't seem to be responding to the Clomid so I've got to do a day 21 progesterone test and if no action then I'll need to up my dose to 100mg.  Don't want to imagine how psycho that is going to make me..

Kerry - Have you tried Duo boots - they are a bit expensive but do made to measure boots in wider calf sizes.  I'm cursed with hefty calves too, due to playing hockey at school I think ! 

Don't know everybody else yet, but hello anyway and hope you have a good weekend

Helen x


----------



## Deneez (Sep 14, 2006)

Hello girls, haven't had a chance to come on here much over the last few days, been busy on here as well i see!

Helen - yes I got a BFN.  I'm also on 100mg now, as I didn't respond as well as they would have liked, although I did ovulate.  I am now on CD5, so just one more dose of the clomid to take.  I've actually been ok with them, so far (knocks on wood)!  I only found that my ovulation pain was stronger and went on for longer.

Talking about big calves, my calves are huge (too many years of netball) and always have trouble getting knee high boots.  However this year I got a lovely pair in M&S in the limited edition range, they do black and brown.  They have elastic up the sides (I know that sounds awful but they are really stylish).  They were a bit tight to get off at first, in fact I thought I was going to have to sleep in them one night!  But I've had them a few weeks and they are much easier to get off now!

I hope there are some BFP's this month, I need some hope.

Deneez
x


----------



## Tilda (Aug 11, 2006)

Hi girls,

Helen -   and welcome.

Deneez - sorry to hear about your BFN. I'm on 100mg too but it doesn't seem to be doing much, unfortunately. Hope it works for you.

Emily -   - keep your chin up - you've tested really early haven't you? 

I have a lovely pair of knee high boots from Clarks (yes I always go for the trendy designer labels  ) and they have a big elastic panel thingy on the inside seam so I think they would stretch and be ok for all calf thicknesses!

Hi to Flower, Kissy, Kerry, Janie, Tiggy, Sarah, Sooty....hope I haven't missed anyone out!

Tilda xx


----------



## Kissy Bear (Aug 2, 2006)

Hi Clomid Chicks     

Thanks for everyones help in trying to get boots! Seems like the next best thing for me to buy! Sarah, I have changed my pic back to my little Kez so not to scare poor Bowie... However Kez does feel a little threatened with all the other cats out there  . I hope you all had a little giggle with the brazilian wax or it must be my sense of humour   . Deneez I am sorry to hear about BFN  and hope this is your month! I'm glad you managed to get your boots off as I could imagine you having to sleep with them on.. poor dh if you knocked him on the shin during the night. Just told my dh and he said I could were my boots to bed anytime  Kerry its such a small world! Can't believe your dad was in Joberg too! Have you ever visited? I spent 5 years in Joberg before coming to England and ended up in Darlington due to my DH and all his family here. Its such a huge difference from city life to backward life... But I have lived in Darlo for nearly 9 years now and seem to have settled in the backward life. I try and visit London all the time and just love it! Hi Tilda how is the clomid going this month after your break? Helen - good for you hun! Going to the gym and then deserving a cappuchino and muffin!   Emily keep positive hun     Flowerpot - you've never joined the chat room  I love it and its my life line! I have met some fantastic friends on line and we chat about tx as well as anything going for that day! On friday it was very quite but meet some newbies as well as the regular ladies... Started chatting at 1pm and logged off at 6h30pm with sore bum  Would love more clomid chicks to chat... there is only me and Sweet Kitty(not started clomid yet as waiting for AF) but all the other ladies are great and most of them have had experience with clomid... If anybody wants to chat, just shout and we can make arrangements... it also helps if you coming to the end of tx and can ask the other girls questions - on the boards you have to wait for a reply... 
Mandane where are you? Been thinking of you! Sending you lots of love!     Haven't seen RosieP - are you hiding? Sorry If I left anybody - tell me if I have and will slap hands... once again if you fancy a chat I'm only a type away or you can pm me - otherwise just log on and the ladies will make you feel welcome!

Hope to chat to you all soon and lots of       for YOU
Kissy
x


----------



## Tilda (Aug 11, 2006)

Hi girls,

just checked in to update you although nothing's happening at the moment - CD12 and no sign of anything...no pains, no EWCM (ok maybe a bit early for that yet), no hot flushes, no screaming at DP.....This doesn't seem like the usual clomid experience at all - Did they gave me the wrong tablets  
I'm trying to keep cheerful and positive but am not sure what'll happen if this month's cycle ends with no response - maybe I'm one of those people who is resistant to clomid. I have a fertility clinic appointment on 21st Nov so will have to speak to the consultant then - unfortunately the 21st is too early to test so we won't know if it worked this month.

I'm supposed to be writing an essay today but am browsing FF instead...DP's gone out to give me some peace and quiet to get things done, so I'd better do some of the essay now so I've got something to show for it when he gets back.

Kissy your Brazilian waxed cat made me smile but I'm glad you've put the photo of Kez back! Are you going to wear your boots to bed? It would spice up the   that's for sure!!

Tilda xx


----------



## Kissy Bear (Aug 2, 2006)

Hi Tilda! Nothing like spending too much time on FF!!!   The quicker you get that Essay finished and the more time you can spend on FF! Thank goodness DH loves football and we get all sky sports packages so he is kept occupied! Usually DH worked week-ends so I was bored and didn't know what to do with myself... Now I have FF his home on week-ends!  Typical! Tilda, by having no s/e doesn't mean clomid is not working... I have my fingers crossed for you hun! How many cycles of clomid are you having?

I will try and find another pic soon - maybe something everyone loves... Does any one know how to insert image on page... The functionaly is there but it doesn't work for me...

By the way, how many ladies only log on when they at work

Another week-end gone and I have to get my brain ready for another week at work   

40 days untill my sister visits!!!!  

Love to all,
Kissy
x


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Tilda - i ws like that this month, no problems at all, felt really well, not mega emotional.  It was my best preogesterone yet though!!!!  

I'm just on quickly as am at work, but I did another hcg, it came back less than one again.  Definite bfn.  I'll never do all that again!


----------



## Kissy Bear (Aug 2, 2006)

Emily!!!!! Sending you lots of love and cuddles!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Just a quick  girls
I've got tons of work to do, back in a bit, hope everyone is ok xxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Emily...sorry hun  

Well girls....   is really messing me about. MAde a brief appearance on saturday, then went, then came back last night and now gone again. She's being a real pain in the  !! Just want her to stop mesisng about now, either she's here or she's not!

Hope everyone is ok


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Kerry - still no sign of full flow?  wonder if the Xenical is effecting it in some way?  

Emily - has your AF arrived   Great news about your progesterone levels though, thats good news 

Kissy - I tend to come on whilst at work, popping in and out. I dont come on line of an evening or weekends unless I'm very bored or having a crisis and need to talk to my FF's!! 

Tilda - dont you worry about no s/e hun.  Just make sure you get lots of  in.  When would you expect to ovulate?

Hope everyone is ok. Nothing to report with me, I guess I'm just into the 2ww now. My last ever clomid cycle   Not convinced we did enough BMS though as had a lot of upset in the family last week and getting jiggy was the last thing we were in the mood for.  off soon to go to the gym so see you all tomorrow


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

AF has kind of arrived for me today, very light.

Has yours got going Kerry?

  for the 2ww flower!  

I'm atwork again, so had better go xxxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Nope still not here! Its   and driving me mental! 

xx


----------



## Tilda (Aug 11, 2006)

Hi girls,

Emily - sorry to hear AF arrived.
Kerry - what a nightmare eh. Hope the old   makes her mind up whether to stay or go soon.
Kissy - I don't use this site at work as there's a policy on internet use and any non-work-related sites are frowned upon. I tend to log on for a short FF session in the evenings.
Flower - I don't know when I'll ovulate, as my 1st clomid cycle didn't make me ovulate and I don't usually have periods. I'm thinking day 14 as that's about average but it could be any time. 

I'm feeling a bit flat, you may remember my recent thrush problem, well the treatment worked ok but my poor   is still a bit sensitive   and I still have the added bonus of   in the next few days. 
Maybe the clomid IS having more side effects than I first thought, I have been really emotional since yesterday evening.  I watched Planet Earth last night and was in floods of tears watching a starving polar bear stagger off to die after losing a fight with a walrus...OK it does sound a bit comical now but honestly it was really sad...DP thought I was very strange to get so upset.

Oh and I didn't get my essay finished and the deadline was today, so that's not helped.

Ho hum at least it's only 4 more days until the weekend....   

Tilda xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Morning girls

Emily 

Tilda, i'm always in tears, the worst is the RSCPA advert. saying that i was always like that pre-clomid!!

Kerry, any sign of the old witch?

xxx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Morning girls,

Hope everyone is ok.  I've got a day off at last.  I'm off window shopping in the trafford centre today!!! 

I started my 5th and penultimate clomid cycle today, so fingers crossed!!

Kerry - How are you?

Tilda - I saw that programme too, and felt the same.  it got me with the baby penguins too!!!!

Flower - Thanks for the hug!

Hi to kissy, janie and anyone I've missed


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Emily, enjoy your shopping day - something tells me it wont just be window shopping


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I'm ok thanks. Getting this cold that going round, and the   got me full pelt this morning! Great... Hope TC isn't too busy!

Anyway...finished nearly all my work so going to skive for a bit!

xxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

you got a cold coming as well kerry? me too.  everyone i speak to at the moment has either a cold or a tummy bug


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Yep, from DH. Got that vicks First Defense stuff, its horrid but hope it works!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

i looked at that last night, quite dear isnt it, still if it does the job!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

It is dear, I bought it for DH but he didn't use it! Thought I'd try it.


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

let me know if it works, always good to have things like that in during Winter


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Morning!

Kerry - I think you have passed your cold to me via the internet!!  Started yesterday with a sore throat, blocked nose today....  I'll be buying that first defence stuff too.  Sorry AF came 

Flower - You were right, I did end up buying things, but not too much!  A couple of books and a TV guide!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

that was very restrained Emily   !!  

I think there is alot of bugs doing the rounds at the moment


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I so need to start Xmas shopping! Might do some internet shopping today and get started!

FD stuff works, feel much better today!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

i've done some, got dh sorted, his main pressie (ipod) and a couple of wrap ups plus some of the family too.  I feel better now I've got dh's as that always troubles me as he is such a pain!


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

I know exactly what you mean flower, my dh is the same!  Apparently, he's done a list this year for me!  I've yet to see it!

Glad you feel better Kerry, I'll be buying some of it now!!


----------



## Kissy Bear (Aug 2, 2006)

Hi Ladies!

Feel a bit down! BFN today but no sign of AF... I guess it will surprise me as I walk into a 2 hour meeting tomorrow! Hey, what the hell - we can just try again next month! Bouy does this suck!

Fingers crossed for you clomid chicks out there!


----------



## Tilda (Aug 11, 2006)

hi girls, 

hope you're all ok, just a quick one tonight - I'm jogging along same as usual, CD14 today so any day could be Ovulation Day....but I don't see any sign of it happening yet. No monitoring (St Mary's Hosp obviously doesn't want to waste any more money on me!) so won't know until BFP or AF turns up . I'm ok and just getting on with stuff. Have stopped crying over polar bears now!

Tilda xx


----------



## Kissy Bear (Aug 2, 2006)

Hi Tilda!!!!        

I have ovulated the last two cycles on day 17! Its not too late and keep going hun!

Glad to hear you feeling better! Fingers crossed for you hun!    

Kissy
x


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Tilda - Good Luck!!!!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Morning girls
I have to get some work done today, will be back later
hope everyone is ok
Tilda 
xxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I spoke too soon...I ahve an horrendous sore throat today, great.  

Kissy...its not over till that   arrives  

Tilda....  for ovulation hun.

Emily...you ok hun?

Flower...going to wait for DH's iPod till payday! 

Hi to everyone else....

xxxx


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Good Luck Tilda


----------



## Tilda (Aug 11, 2006)

hi girls,

Janie - welcome back! How was Florence?

Kerry - sorry about your sore throat. I don't think any of that expensive cough/cold medicine works - (apart from Robitussin, hopefully!). Try a hot honey and lemon and a couple of paracetamol - it's a lot cheaper!

Kissy, Flower, Emily, Tiggy, Sarah and everyone else - hope you're all ok and a big thank you to everyone who's sent positive thoughts - you're all very sweet! Nothing happening with the old ovaries today as far as I can tell, but believe me you girls will be the first to know (after DP of course!)

take care,

Tilda xx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Morning, I'm working today, so won't have much chance to get on line, but hope everyone has a good day!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Morning girls 
I'm busy busy busy and our computers are playing up in work, will try and be back later, hope all is well 

ITS FRIDAY !!!!!!


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Morning Girls

Hope everyone is ok today - am SO glad its Friday.

Tilda - Florence was wonderful thanks, didn't really want to come back to be honest.

Flower - don't work too hard.

Emily - Hi, how are you?

Kerry - hope your feeling better.

Hi to everyone else and     to all on the 2ww.

Jane xxx


----------



## Deneez (Sep 14, 2006)

Hi girls

God I haven't been on here for ages, I can't keep up!  I posted a really long message and then my PC crashed, and I can't remember what I said!

Anyway - I hope everyone is having a good clomid month.

I have been for my scan this morning, I have 2 eggs!  1 is 20.3mm and the other is 17mm, so she wants to wait until the the little one is a bit bigger (I'm on day 12 at the moment), and go back tomorrow for my HCG injection.  Then its a very busy weekend I presume!!  My endo is 8mm at the moment as well, so she says that is perfect.

Deneez
x


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Deneez...thats great hun, nice big follies. Guess you ahve a busy weekend ahead of you   Good luck  

Tilda....I think your right, nothing works. WIll make honey and lemon tonight, maybe a hot toddy. Hope your ok hun?

Emily...hope work is ok hun.

Kissy, Janie, Flower, and everyone I know I missed  

xxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Have a great weekend everyone


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2006)

Hello Ladies

May I join you?  Just taken my first Clomid tablet this morning.  You can see from my profile that I have already done two ICSI at Holly House.  I was advised against Clomid due to Endo and a first risk of Ectopic but I had a threathened Ectopic with 2nd ICSI so I thought in for a penny in for a pound.

Any advice on CLomid would be great - side effects / success rate etc.

Thanks

Lindsey
xx


----------



## Tilda (Aug 11, 2006)

Hi girls,

well CD17 and still nowt seems to be going on with those ovaries.  I'm fed up, especially as I'm unmonitored so a glimmer of hope carries on right up until test day....
I guess it's quite possible to ovulate without symptoms but I swear if it HAS happened this month it was kind of "blink and you'll miss it"!

Oh well - DP and I will just have to do a bit of   to get some practice in!

I saw Mrs Hopeful got a BFP on Clomid today which is good news. Such a shame about Minxy's BFN though.

Deneez - it's looking good for you isn't it!

Kerry - hope the hot toddy made you feel better!

Lindsey - Welcome! I'm not (yet!) a very good advert for Clomid success rates as in my last  cycle I had the side effects but didn't ovulate. This cycle - no side effects at all and it looks like no ovulation AGAIN. But there have been a lot of girls with positive results on Clomid.

Hi Emily, Janie, Flower, Kissy, Sarah and everyone else!

Tilda xx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Well, I've had it with these s/e's now, I was so pathetic today, I ordered a meat and potato pasty, and they gave me a chicken one instead.  When I took it back to the shop, they had run out of meat and potato and said I could have a pie instead, which I did.  I walked out of the shop, back to dh, and started crying!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Loop de loop!!!      

Hope everyone's ok, welcome to the thread lindsey!!


----------



## sweet kitty (May 15, 2005)

hi girls well im coping no      yet .. felt twinges last night  thats all .. just hope the drug is trying to do something i suppose its a sign its working as i had no feeling b4 on clomid alone in the past .. so hope it helps the ovulation this time we see if it fails then next time i be monitored as higher dose so will see if any dif to last time on clomid x
counting the daaaays  now ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh they drag  .. 

anyway xmas round the corner lol          

              everyone


----------



## Tilda (Aug 11, 2006)

Hi girls,

well I'm not having a very good day today, cried and cried this morning for no good reason and just feel generally very down. Obviously I am blaming the clomid! I am so sure I haven't ovulated again this month and I can't seem to get over the negative thoughts...my consultant was so positive that I'd respond well to clomid and I so hoped it would work as I don't think I could put myself or DP through IVF.
DP is a sweet man but he isn't really getting involved in this infertility treatment stuff as he wants to take life as it comes and make the most of things with or without a baby - which is a good and sensible way to look at things but I find it very difficult sometimes when all I want to do is wail because I can't get pregnant.

Thank goodness for FF that's all I can say. I've been spending far too much time on here this weekend but it's great to have a place where others know exactly how the bad days feel.

Right - off to hunt for some positive thoughts
see you tomorrow and sorry about the self-obsessed post

Tilda xx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Tilda  You are not alone!!!  I think we've all felt like that at some stage during each cycle.


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Morning girls 

Lindsey, welcome to the clomid thread  I'm coming off clomid this month so wont be on it anymore but will be on the board if you need anything.

hope everyone had a nice weekend


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Tilda...sorry you've felt so   hun. Just an off day I'm sure. DPs and DH's are funny things, I think they try and be strong for us, and men never show their true feelings anyway, difference species! Stay   hun.

Em....poor you hun, I hope the pie was ok after that! Got to be the   pills!

Hi Linsey....your in the right place! Good luck with the   pills, I hope they work for you hun. 

Hi everyone else...hope you all had a nice weekend.

xxxx


----------



## katherine1907 (Apr 25, 2006)

Good Afternoon Ladies

I thought I might join you if thats okay!! - I am on my second cycle of clomid with follicle tracking to try to get me to ovulate. I have been for my day 10 scan today and things looked good - some small follicles on left side and an 11mm follicle on right ovary, so fingers are crossed that the increase in dosage will help this time around.

Katherine x


----------



## Kissy Bear (Aug 2, 2006)

Katherine & Lins   Welcome to the clomid chicks thread! Hope you find the information useful and get the support you need during your tx (treatment). Fingers crossed and sending you some positive vibes...    

Tilda, 1/3 of women don't know if they ov (ovulate). Fingers crossed for you hun!     Are you being monitored? I know how you feel and how alone you can feel when DH doesn't respond to how we would react. Unfortunately my DH learnt the hard way when he found me crunched in a ball on the bathroom floor. He phoned the docs/emergency helpline and couldn't answer any of the questions... I.E What tablets I was on, when I took them, who my doctor was and what side effects I was having... Since then something clicked and he is so supportive. Hopefully you wont have to go through what I did but I would recommend special time...  I found I was speaking about tx all the time and DH just switched off. Now its more like "special time we devote to saying how we feel" - I know it doesn't sound right but we are best friends and sometimes the burden of speaking about it constantly can cause them to withdraw. At first I didn't tell the clomid ladies because I thought you would all think our marriage was on the rocks - however when I did... the support was over-whelming and realised how many other ladies go through the same thing.   

Hi KerryB - thanks for all your love and support! Hi Flowerpot - thanks for all your help and support!
I was so sad this week-end as AF came and made it worse after I watched a sad love movie "The Lake House".
At least I learnt a beautiful leason..."Wait! Wait! the time will come!"

Hi Emily! Lots of love and cuddles hun! Hi Sweet Kitty! Nice to see you on the clomid thread! We haven't chatted for ages - hope to chat soon! How you finding your clomid cycle this time round?

Deneez! Where have you been? Your scan sounds very positive hun. Hope they grow grow grow grow!
Fingers crossed for you hun!    

Sending you all some bubbles   and fingers crossed!


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Welcome to the clomid thread Lindsey and Katherine.  I am no longer on Clomid but still pop on here to say hi to the other girls.  Good luck with Clomid - hope it works for you both.

Tilda - hope your feeling better chick  

Kissy - good advice hum as always    My DH was just like yours when this all started but he has got the hang of it all now.  

Hi to everyone else, hope you are all ok.

Jane xxx


----------



## Tilda (Aug 11, 2006)

Dear girls,

thanks - you are all lovely  

I feel much more normal today  - yesterday was just a   clomid moment I think.

Kissy - you are very wise. I will make sure DP and I have proper "together time". And am hoping I'm in that 30% of women who ovulate secretly! And no, I'm not monitored - which is a little bit good, cos I don't have to stress about scan/blood results, but also a little bit bad, because I don't know what the [email protected]*$'s going on every cycle !

Katherine -    and welcome to the clomid girls thread!

hi Janie, Kerry, Flower, Emily, Lindsey, Deneez, sweet kitty and everyone else.

Day 19 and counting....

Tilda xx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi everyone!!  Hope you are all ok.

Just thought I would add my experience of ovulation, I didn't feel anything the first three cycles, even though I was ovulating, but last cycle, I felt really tender all that day, and there was no doubt that it was ovulation!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Welcome Katherine 
I'm no longer on clomid, but am around on the board as I have nowhere else I'd rather be so if I can help you I will.  good luck 

Morning everyone xxx


----------



## katherine1907 (Apr 25, 2006)

Good Morning Ladies

Thank you for the warm welcome 

Tilda - I am glad you are feeling better today. I seem to be having a lot of these clomid days at the moment. I am sure DH thinks I am loosing the plot - he is getting very good at hiding away until my moments have passed. Dont think he quite knows what to do when one moment I am fine and the next I'm not.  

I have woken today and my face has had a huge outbreak in spots again   I dont suppose anyone knows of any quick fix ideas for these?

Hope everyone is doing okay today 

x


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Katherine....drink lots of water and try not to touch them! Its horrid isn't it, I had a few cycles when I had bad spots.

Hope your all ok today?



xxxx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi, how is everyone?  I was all set for a pamper morning at the beauticians, got  there, the beauticians daughter is ill, so I've had to come home again!    

Kerry are you better?


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Aw hun what a disappointment for you   I'm k thanks...this cold can't decide whether to fully hit me or just wait around for a while! But I feel ok. Are you off today hun?


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Yes, off all week.  I'm going back on Monday, so can't complain really, but you know when you just get to looking forward to something?

My cold never came to anything, occasionally I wake up with a really sore throat and blocked nose, and then it goes!!!!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Thats how mine is, pain in the   !!

So do you have anything else planned today then?


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2006)

Hi Girls

Thanks for all your messages of support.  I am now on Day 4 of Clomid, don't feel anything yet!! But I didn't feel anything with the IVF injections until the very end, just prior to egg collect so maybe thats normal.  
Just wondering some of you are saying you are having scans, I have been told to go for a blood test on Day 21 and then go back to my GP a week later.  What is that for?  Is the blood test to see if l've ovulated? to check whether pregnant?  Confused??

Hope everyone is ok

Love from
Lindsey
xx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Hi Lins

yeah the blood test will hopefully tell you that you've ovulated BUT it should be taken 7 days POST ovulation...which means that for some women with longer cycles that bt won't be taken on cd 21 but on cd 23 or even later.

so if you know your cycles really well make sure you're having the test at the right time - otherwise it can give a wrong reading.

as far as the scans go - some women who are being treated on the NHS may be lucky enuf if their trust pays for tracking scans (to check for folllicle growth) but you'll find that most of us who have had them got them coz we were being treated privately and of course coz we were paying for it we then got them.

hope that helps and good luck

S
xx


----------



## mandjane (Sep 21, 2006)

Hi everyone

Just wanted to say hello as I haven't had time to chat for quite a few weeks as been busy decorating every spare minute. All finished now which is a good job as I fell down a step on Saturday night (yes a few glasses of wine had been consumed) and have torn the ligaments in my foot. I am now on crutches and have a four week sick note. I am really fed up at not being able to get around and getting frustrated. I am just finishing my period and had already decided to have a months break from Clomid as the mood swings and  depression were unbearable last month. It's a good job as I would feel worse right now if I was on it!

I think I will take it next month before I go back to consultant on 20th Dec and it give it one last shot (it would be my 9th cycle). But undecided - any advice? 

I just hope we can get some   in with my sore foot. It could be a bit tricky!!

Hope everyone is ok and welcome to the new clomid chicks.

Sending lots of         to everyone for this month.

A

xx


----------



## Tilda (Aug 11, 2006)

Hi girls,

Mandjane - welcome back! Really sorry to hear about your foot. Sounds like it ruined a fun night out!

Emily - shame about the beautician, sod's law when you plan a treat it gets cancelled at the last minute!

Katherine - I have to say I am a big fan of Quinoderm cream for spots. You can buy it from chemists without a prescription. It's 10% benzoyl peroxide and dries them up really quickly. You can put a bit of concealer over the top.

Kerry - hope you feel 100% better soon.

Hi b3ndy, Lindsey, Flower, Janie, Deneez, sweetkitty and everyone else.

I'm ok today, managed to be pleased for my boss's secretary as it turns out she's 8 weeks pregnant...she has always said her family's complete (2 kids already) - doesn't it always happen to those people!

take care,

Tilda xx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

welcome back mandjane!

Sorry I didn't reply Kerry, I must have gone off line as you posted.  I met a friend for a coffee at starbucks in the afternoon, so all wasn't lost!!

Tilda - Well done on being pleased for your boss's secretary, it's really hard to be happy when someone gets a bfp so easily


----------



## katherine1907 (Apr 25, 2006)

Hi Ladies

Tilda - Thanks for the advice about the cream - I am nipping into town later to find a chemists that stocks it. I have to try something. You seem to have handled your boss's secretary's bfp very well. My sister in law has been saying that her family was complete (also 2 children) since the birth of her second six years ago. She has since given birth to her third after getting a bfp as soon as they started trying - some people just seem to have it a little easier than the rest of us. Wish some of that luck could rub off on us!!!! 

Mandjane - You poor thing - Hopefully the foot is feeling a little better for you 
Hope everyone else is okay

x


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Hi girls,

mandjane...welcome back hun, sorry to hear about the foot. My DH has done that 3 times while playing football, its not nice. Hope it heals quickly for you.

Lindsey....I see B3ndy has already replied about CD21 tests. They shouldn't be called CD21 tests as its confusing! She's right make sure you have it done 7 day DPO to ensure you get the right reading.  

Tilda...well done you handling a sticky situation so well. Its so hard isn't especially, when it happens so quickly without really trying. Chin up hun  

Em...glad you managed to find something to do! I love Starbucks!

Hi sooty, Kissy and Katherine (hope the cream works   ), and anyone else I've missed.

I have not stopped sneezing today! Driving me  !!

xxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

everyone, you all ok?

I'm due AF this weekend, my last clomid cycle, i know she is coming but thats a good thing as i won't be disappointed!!  xxx


----------



## wannabub (Nov 15, 2006)

hello girls, im a newbie to ff, i have had a quick look round and the support here looks fantastic!!!

i am on cd 10 today and this is my 2nd clomid cycle, i had a bfp from my 1st cycle, but m/c shortly after, and i have had a 2 month gap to come to terms with my loss and get my body back to normal again.
altho i didnt take clomid last month, i had a +on aopk, so i think i ov'd on day 21, will i ov around the same time on a clomid cycle as a natural cycle. untill i went on clomid i didnt ov at all! it is a miracle drug!!!


xxxx kerry xxx
(wannabub xxx)


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

hiya Kerry, welcome to the clomid boards 

so sorry to hear about your m/c, you sound positive and raring to go and i wish you loads of luck   Clomid can change your cycle so just be aware of that and get plenty of BMS in and do the opk's if you find them helpful.

See you around xxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Welcome Kerry - what a great name   Sorry to hear about your loss. Like Flower says you sound raring to go and I wish you every success. There is always someone around on here if you need to   or   about something.... 

xxx


----------



## mandjane (Sep 21, 2006)

Hi everyone

Thanks for all your good wishes and sympathy - not getting much of it at home. DH was ok for the first couple of days but I think he is finding all the housework and running around a bit of a struggle. It doesn't take much with men does it! Plus he has had plenty of football injuries so thinks he knows it all. He is looking after me though bless him.

Welcome Kerry, you sound very positive about things. Keep it up! and wishing you lots of  .


----------



## wannabub (Nov 15, 2006)

thank you all so much for your lovely welcomes!!!  

i was told about this site today by a friend, and i am so glad i joined. 

have any of you ever had vision problems with clomid i have been finding it hard to focus at times, and i am wondering if it is linked to clomid.

my loss did hit me hard, after years of trying and to achieve our goal, it was snatched away, life can be so cruel. i am ready to start again now, and i am glad to have found ff. 

thanks again. love 

kerry xxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I think you can get blured vision from Clomid...have a look here http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=48662.0 it might help you out.

K
xxxx


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Yes, I think I read somewhere about blurred vision on Clomid too.  I also got a weird twitchy eye once and when I went to the opticians he said that could have something to do with the medication, at the time I was on Clomid and Met.  

Jane xx


----------



## wannabub (Nov 15, 2006)

thats what i am getting too!!! twitch twitch twitch! its driving me mad!  im glad you mentioned that, 

the link couldnt desplay the page, was it a thread on here ill have a look. 


thank you for your replies,

mwah! xxx


----------



## Tilda (Aug 11, 2006)

Hi girls,

welcome Kerry! (this could get confusing with 2 Kerrys!). That's a lovely photo of your little boy. I'm sorry to hear about your m/c, how awful. hope you find this thread supportive, for me it's been a godsend and I'm now addicted to my daily dose of FF.

Janie - hi! how are things going with those injections? Do you feel any side effects? (apart from a whacking great needle sticking in your leg   )

Mandjane - glad to see you've got your hubby doing the hoovering! Put your feet up girl and make the most of it! 

Katherine - hope you managed to find some cream. I got mine in Superdrug. Just a small warning, it bleaches fabric so make sure you wash your hands after zapping those spots! It doesn't seem to bleach skin...thank goodness...

Hi Kerry B, Flower, Emily, Sooty, b3ndy, Lindsey, sweet kitty, Deneez and anyone I've missed!

I'm still trying very hard to be happy about the pregnant secretary. She's a lovely lady and we get on really well so that makes it easier. I still feel like I'm saying "congratulations" through slightly gritted teeth though!
Day 21 today and nowt good or bad to report. Going south tomorrow for my sister's wedding which will take my mind off things and although there'll be a few small children I don't think there's any bumps or babies so that should be ok. Just have to hope my mum doesn't go on about wanting to be a granny (she has been known to do this from time to time!)

take care,

Tilda xx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi everyone,

Hope you've had a good day.  Welcome Kerry (Shall we call you Kerry W, and then we know the difference between you and Kerry B?)

I've had blurred vision aswell a couple of times, but it seems to go as quickly as it came.


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Hello Lovely Clomid Girls

Just popped on to say   and send you all some        and some         

Jane xxx


----------



## wannabub (Nov 15, 2006)

lol, it may well get confusing, all my friends call me cookie if that helps 

i will try to put a sig and ticker on, not sure how to go about it yet tho, its all very new.

tilda, i know where you are coming from with the pg secretary, everyone around me has a bump, my best friend found out she was pg 2 days after i m/c, and her due date is what i worked mine out to be, constant reminders everywhere.
we will all get there im sure, in gods time.... 
have a fantastic time at the wedding, 
happy thoughts and baby dust to all 

love cookie


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

Hope everyone is ok.  We had to take our dd to A&E last night, with what turned out to be croup.  It was so scary, she couldn't breathe.  Luckily they didn't keep her in, and just said observe her for breathing difficulties overnight.  So, here I am, popping on to say hello at 0510hrs in the morning, as I just can't sleep!!


----------



## wannabub (Nov 15, 2006)

oh no emiliycaitlyn, i hope she feels much better really soon, it must be really scarey, weldone on keeping calm and getting her to a & e. sending you and your dd a huge hug.

love cookiexxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Hi girls,

Emily..I hope DD is ok today. What a scare that must have been for you hun.

Well, cold seems to have gone thank goodness. Getting excited about our weekend away this weekend for my birthday! Can't wait, especially after dieting all week (been on Oatibix twice a day!) I can relax and enjoy myself.

Hope your all ok?

xxxxxx


----------



## katherine1907 (Apr 25, 2006)

Hi Ladies


KerryB I am glad the cold has gone for you especially with your weekend coming up - hope you have a fab time 

Emilycaitlyn - hope DD is feeling better today - its awful when they arent well.

Tilda I hope you enjoy the wedding and the chance to get away

I am off this evening for my first session of reflexology - I am hoping it will help with things. 

Hope everyone else is okay 

x


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I have reflexology...its fab! Enjoy!


----------



## mandjane (Sep 21, 2006)

Emilycaitlin - I'm sure your visit to a&e was very scary. I hope your dd is better soon. 

Tilda - have a great time at your sisters wedding. I know what you mean about coping with toddlers but not bumps and babies !

Kerryb - enjoy your birthday weekend away. I have been considering reflexology, do you recommend it and how expensive is it?

We have my best friends daughters staying over tomorrow whilst she packs for their three week holiday to Australia. I am so jealous! They are 7 and 4. It will be hard work for dh looking after three of us (me with my good leg) but he insists we can't disappoint them. Should be interesting. I think I might have a few glasses of wine to get me through it. Any excuse.

Bye for now.

Sending lots of  to everyone.

x


----------



## Kissy Bear (Aug 2, 2006)

Hello Clomid Chicks! Its so nice to see some new faces... to those I haven't said hi - welcome!

As some of you are aware, yesterday was an awful day with DH been mugged... Unfortunately I tried to get hold of him at lunch time... When I left for home I had 12 missed calls on mobile with unrecognisable mobile number. As you can imagine strange thoughts started going through my mind... Tried phoning it but just returned to voicemail.... When I I got home I tried phoning the mobile again and this time my DH answered. He has a battered head and xda, mobile, navigator and laptop all thrown in the air at him after a fist fight broke out! Well at least he got his laptop back but was lucky... Told him his life is not worth a laptop!!! After all the stress of the day and waiting for him to come home I got blurred vision and couldn't see a thing which was a start of my awful migraine.... DH came home with me sick as a dog of which he then had to comfort me and get the supper in! To top it off I had to have my clomid day 3 pill!!!!! I then woke up again at 12h39 with the start of the next migraine (marching ants) couldn't even get out of bed this morning... I think with the stress and clomid it had knocked me for 6 and I have just started feeling back to my normal self!
 I will have to make up with my DH this week-end and give him lots of tlc 

Hi Sooty! I am currently only on clomid and do not take met. How has this week been on the  pills
Hi Mandjane - Glad to see you back and thank-you for the PM. Will get back to you on Friday afternoon when I have no interuptions! Sorry to hear about your foot and enjoy the kids! You might need more than a glass of wine!   
Hi Janie! Thanks for the PM I will also get back to you tomorrow afternoon however hope scan goes well and fingers crossed hun!   
Emily! Hope DD is feeling better - lots of cuddles to both of you!
Hi Katherine! Did you enjoy the reflexology. I have been meaning to go but just keep delaying it! Keep me posted on your thoughts about it!
Kerry - Have a wonderful birthday away! 
Hi Cookie! Glad you were advised about FF!!!! Welcome! The clinic say if you get blurred vision while taking clomid, then you need to advise them straight away. I struggled to focus when things are moving to fast ie. computer scroll down and know its linked to clomid with me!
Hi Tilda! My heart goes out to you about pg mate... you doing well - better than me and my friend! 

For all those lovely clomid chicks I have missed 

Love to all and I will be in the chat room on Friday afternoon (13h00) if anybody fancies a chat!!!

[fly]    [/fly]


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Oh Kissy...what an awful day! I had no idea about DH, I hope he is ok. I hope your migraine has gone too hun. Sounds like you need to take it easy this weekend!


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Kissybear - That's terrible about your dh.  Is he ok?  Are the police doing anything?

My dd is a bit better today, thanks for all your concerns.  Is lying on the sofa watching cartoons with a blanket over her at mo!!

Sorry no personals, don't want to leave her for too long.


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Emily....for DD            

Glad she's ok.

xxxx


----------



## Kissy Bear (Aug 2, 2006)

Thanks Kerry and Emily! DH feels much better and back to work as usual... Sham he is so busy and he lost a whole day with the mugging. Police were excellent and arrived within 5 minutes of it happening!

Emily glad to hear DD is feeling much better! You must of being so worried! There have been a few times I had to take DH to A&E and I know how frightning it can be with not knowing what is wrong... 

This week-end its feet up and remote control in pocket! Mmmmm sounds good to me  oh and laptop beside me in case FF beeps me! 

Ladies! Hope you have a lovely week-end and bubbles sent your way! P.S I think the Clomid Ladies are a bit slow in giving bubbles... I am always pressing away... maybe I give too many bubbles... any way thought I would add that in! 

[fly]    [/fly]


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Kissy - I'm just abput to blow some to you all now  

Jane xxx


----------



## Kissy Bear (Aug 2, 2006)

You can call me cheeky if you want to!  

I get all my bubbles from my chat room mates and the chat room quizz - but thought I would inspire the clomid chicks too.... 

I always give bubbles out for love and support and for them to know that someone was thinking of them even if I didn't have time to post a message...

Kissy sings to the clomid chicks.... "Things can only get better...."

Sing me song ladies! (You can tell I'm bored!)


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Ah ha - you are the bubble stalker  

Kerry and I were wondering where the extra bubbles were coming from and who had sent them and why, now we know its you    We don't like odd numbers though


----------



## Kissy Bear (Aug 2, 2006)

You make me laugh!!!! I will remember the odd numbers then!


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Have a great weekend everyone xxx


----------



## katherine1907 (Apr 25, 2006)

Afternoon Ladies

Oh Kissybear that is just so awful about your DH - I hope he is okay. What a terrible thing to happen!!! 

Its just a quickie today because feeling abit low - Just got back from scan for follicle tracking and the one follicle that was 11mm on Mon hasnt changed in size - I am assuming this is bad. I have to go back next Thursday to check size again and if no change then they will increase dosage - feeling abit disappointed nothing seems to be happening now. Never mind will try to stay positive.

Hope everyone has a great weekend 

x


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Kissy...just "even'd" out your bubbles hun   Glad DH is ok. Have a nice weekend relaxing.

Katherine...sorry about your follie hun, what CD are you on? 

xxx


----------



## katherine1907 (Apr 25, 2006)

Its CD14 now


----------



## Kissy Bear (Aug 2, 2006)

Hi Katherine!

Sorry to hear you are feeling low!   I know they like the follicles to be 18mm or more but some ladies have still become pg with less... Seeing its CD14 won't thursday be too late to view follicles? What day do you normally ov and what is your cycle length? I'm glad you are being monitored as they can keep an eye on those follicles. Fingers crossed hun!    

Sending you lots of cyber kisses and cuddles!
Kissy
x


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Morning everyone, what lovely weather for a weekend!!!

Hope everyone has a good time anyway!


----------



## sweet kitty (May 15, 2005)

hi everyone .. well ive been ok so far on clomid.. i do think it might be doing abit of work as i felt twindges on my right last few days  not sure if it be good enough to get a bfp but if its working then maybe next cycle will be the jackpot as up the dose and am being monitored so will see for sure with the folli scan .. never got this feeling b4 with clomid hope metformin is doing the job it should.
a few more days of bms and then its 2wks wait .. 

good luck to you all who will be testing xx  need positives all round xxxxx 
luv kitty


----------



## katherine1907 (Apr 25, 2006)

Kissy Bear said:


> Hi Katherine!
> 
> Sorry to hear you are feeling low!  I know they like the follicles to be 18mm or more but some ladies have still become pg with less... Seeing its CD14 won't thursday be too late to view follicles? What day do you normally ov and what is your cycle length? I'm glad you are being monitored as they can keep an eye on those follicles. Fingers crossed hun!
> 
> ...


Hi Kissy

The clomid is making my cycles long - last cycle was 43 days  I wasnt ovulating before clomid so I am hoping it will help. - I was just disappointed because last cycle there had been some growth between day 10 scan and day 14 scan, but this cycle theres none. Thanks for the positive vibes  Good luck with the BMS - sending you some   for this cycle!

x


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

hope everyone had a good weekend.

Sorry you had bad news Katherine, I'm sending you lots of baby dust in the hope that things are just happening leter this cycle!


----------



## Tiggy (Jun 24, 2006)

Hi everyone

Hi to all the new people.

I've not got time to do personals just now as I'm being naughty and typing this at work (my work monitor our interweb activities).

I've just started my 6th and final round of clomid.  I can't wait until next month when I can start getting this drug outta my system.  I was doing fine until I got to the 3rd month and then suddenly I ended up really down, lethargic and just couldn't be bothered doing anything (hence the reason I've not been posting on the clomid board recently).  My last cycle played tricks on me yet again.  I had some spotting on DPO12 and when nothing had happened by DPO 16 I was beginning to think the spotting was implantation bleeding and I was pregnant.  Silly me!  AF showed up on DPO17.  I've started reflexology, which I love.  I hadn't realised how stressed and clenched my whole body was until after I'd had reflexology and felt really relaxed.  

   to you all

Txx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Hi Everyone 
I havent had a chance to read personals, I hope everyone is ok.

Tiggy, I know exactly what you mean. AF came yesterday for me on my last cycle of clomid, even though I'm  that clomid hasnt worked for me and its IVF next, I'm looking forward to have a few months "normal" without drugs, BMS and counting CD's etc!


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Tiggy - I love reflexology, I started 18 weeks ago and feel like a completely diffrent person now.  Good luck for this last Clomid cycle   

Hi to everyone else and lots of


----------



## katherine1907 (Apr 25, 2006)

I had my first session of reflexology last Thursday - its wonderful


----------



## hogglebird (Nov 15, 2006)

Hello to everyone, Hogglebird here (from the yet another clomid virgin thread!)  

I am really not sure how to do this chat thing!  I seem to be leaving messages all over the place.  Apologies if there are any rules, etiquette etc. Also how do you get these cute little faces onto the page, keep clicking and they keep disappearing. 

Just a quick one to say hi and thanks for the kind messages,

Love to all

HBird


----------



## Tilda (Aug 11, 2006)

Hi girls,

A special   and welcome to hogglebird!

I've got belly ache today, not quite sure what's going on, it doesn't feel like AF pains, I have no pregnancy symptoms whatsoever & so I suspect it's probably wind... ....but I have to hold onto a bit of hope on day 26 don't I!!

Off to fertility clinic tomorrow to see what the specialist has to say, I'm hoping we'll go for ovulation induction and at least discuss ovarian drilling for when I've finished clomid.

Sorry no personals today but I hope you're all doing OK and I'll catch up tomorrow.

Tilda xx


----------



## wannabub (Nov 15, 2006)

hello ladies, i havent been on for a couple of days, been feeling really rough, clomid seems to take hold around now till af shows up for me.
i had a + on my opk yesterday and i was so happy, only got to bd once yesterday, and my husband has just gone to bed after 5 glasses of champagne drunk and unable to ful fill his duties!!! i would be lying if i said i wasnt angry, he only has to do one thing, just the ONE!!! GRRRRRR!!!! MEN!  


it might be his 40th birthday but really, he has resposibilities!!!!! 

he had better not snore tonight,


----------



## whities (Nov 3, 2006)

Hi EVERYONE...........
I seem to be doing the same as Hbird, I'm sure we will find the right thread for us somewhere on this site.
I am a pom living in New Zealand and have just finished taking my first month of clomid, although its not my first time on the drug i had to use them 6 years ago to get my first son. So i can say "THEY DO WORK" . 
I did totally forget the side affects thought, spent the weekend with hot flushes and today    feel like crying !!
My doctor wants me to take 3 months of clomid before i have a blood test, which i wasnt happy about, but probally my fault as i have been so casual about it saying it doesnt worry me if it works or not as we have 2 children already. But i suppose deep down it does!!! so i bought myself some opk to see if i ovulate, not sure if it was the right thing to do.
DH had to give a sample last week and hasnt had the results yet, god anyone would think it was the end of the world the way he is acting. Makes me laugh seeing as i had to give him a helping hand !!!!!! and take it to the hospital and even now i'm the one phoning up for results.........men i suppose. 

So good luck to everyone
xxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Morning girls

Hogglebird, you're in the right place   The girls on here are having clomid and you can have a good old  with them all.  Its good to have support whilst on the  pills

Wannabub, men eh!   I've been driven mad from time to time when we have to remember to take the pills and go through the s/e etc, and all they have to do is get jiggy at the right time!  hope he didnt snore 

Whities, can't remember if I've said welcome yet, if I haven't   Hope your dh results come back with good news 

 everyone else xxx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

Hello to everyone new!  I'm just on quickly, as have to go out soon, but I am looking up my nearest reflexology centre now I've heard you lot saying how good it is!!!!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

HI everyone, and especially the newbies!

Mad busy but just wanted to say hi and hope everyone is ok?

K
xxxxx


----------



## mandjane (Sep 21, 2006)

Hi everyone

Hope you are all ok.

I am feeling a bit blue today. My friend has just been to visit me whilst I am off sick and reluctantly told me she is 8 weeks pregnant. I had already noticed she had put on a bit of weight since I last saw her. She was really worried about telling me with everything that is going on. Her little boy is two in February and we were pregnant at the same time but I m/c and she went on to have him on my due date. Now she is pg again with their second and it only took a month after coming off the pill. I kept a brave face and told her I was pleased for her and that she shouldn't have worried about telling me. But it hurts so much that she is having another baby and we are still childless two years after my mmc. I had a good cry when she left and can't wait for dh to come home so I can have a hug. 

I know people are only thinking of me and don't want to hurt my feelings but I hate them feeling pity for me. 

It is worse because I am stuck at home on my own most of the day as I can't get anywhere with my bad ankle so there is too much time to sit and think about things, I can't even get on with some housework to take my mind off it!

Well I'm determined not to let it get me down too much this time, I should be used to it by now with all my friends breeding like rabbits. 

Sorry to moan but I just needed to get it off my chest. dh is very good but it's not the same as talking to ladies who are going through the same.

xx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Sorry about your news hun. You sounds very strong though, well done. Its so hard isn't it, trying to be happy for friends but crying inside.  Hope your ankle is on the mend soon. Get some nice   from DH.

xxxx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

mandjane


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

mandjane so sorry about your friends news


----------



## Tilda (Aug 11, 2006)

Hi girls,

Mandjane - I'm so sorry. I've just gone through the same thing with a work colleague but it must be 1000 times worse when it's a friend or relative who gets pregnant at the drop of a hat.

Whities - welcome!

Wannabub - what an   your hubby is - did he snore?

Janie - I've been reading your diary - keeping everything crossed for you and DH tomorrow, hope it goes ok and you're not too nervous.

Hi Kerry, Emily, Flower, Kissy, Katherine, Hogglebird, sweet kitty, Tiggy and everyone else!

Well...I went back to clinic today and the news is a bit good and a bit bad.
Bad news is I'm officially "clomid resistant" and they don't want me to take it any more (but hey, maybe that's GOOD news!). They don't think it worked this month but I still have to do a preg test.

They want me to have ovulation induction which is FSH injections followed by daily(?) scans and blood tests to monitor my follicles, then an HCG injection to pop the dominant follicle, then they send me home to   !

This will probably start in the next couple of weeks after yet more progesterone tablets, and they'll give me 6 cycles altogether. They were very positive about the whole thing and they claim I'll be easy to treat because DP is ok, I've "only" got PCOS and I'm normal weight. So these injections will give us the same chance as any "normal" couple i.e. 20% chance of a BFP each cycle. I guess I just have to go along with their enthusiasm! I feel ok about it and it will be interesting to have monitoring after not knowing one way or the other on Clomid. DP is totally unfazed and is just pleased that he'll not have to do any more samples...

Coming home from work, all I could think of was "I'm not going to be a Clomid girl any more" - would you girls mind if I still hung around on here, I've valued your support so much over the short time I've been here.

take care,

Tilda xx


----------



## Kissy Bear (Aug 2, 2006)

Sorry ladies - I haven't been on for 4 days and I feel like I have missed so much!!! Missed you like crazy!!!

Tilda, I'm sure it will be fine to stay on the clomid thread - you can't leave us yet! I am glad that things are getting sorted and it sounds so positive....    Fingers crossed you are pg and you wont have to go through any more... but I am so happy that you are getting good tx and they are looking after YOU!!!

Mandjane! So sorry to hear about your friend! Its so sad to know you went through that on your own and had to wait for DH to get home! Sending you some cyber cuddles 

Hi KerryB 

Hi Emily! I think I am goinmg to join you in that hunt for a reflexologiest in my area!!! I think we missing out!

Hi Flowerpot 

Hi Whities! Welcome to the Clomid Thread! Fingers crossed for this month   

Hi Hogglebird! Welcome to the Clomid Thread! You seem to be finding you way around so dont worry... You might have some blocked popups if you can't use the smilie faces... Try sending Tony a message on the Technology board and he can help - unless anybody else knows?

Hi Katherine! Fingers crossed for your scan on Thursday hun!    Glad to hear you enjoyed the reflexology...

Hi Sweet Kitty! Hope all is ok - haven't chatted for a while! See you found the 2ww topic!!! See you there soon!

Hi Tiggy! Fingers crossed for this final 6th cycle of clomid!     

Hi Wannabub! Sorry to hear about naughty DH! My DH tried that once with me during my first cycle of clomid! I know he wont be doing that again! Hope the snoring wasn't too bad! Sending you lots of love, kisses and cuddles!

Hi Janie! Been thinking of you and hope all going to plan with IUI!

For all the CLOMID CHICKS- sending you lots of baby dust!!!
[fly]    [/fly]

Kissy
x


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Tilda hun, i'm not a clomid chick anymore, but I'm staying here because everyone here is my friend


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Mandjane   I know exactly how you feel, it seems to be one pregnancy announcement after another, the latest being my SIL only last week. It does get easier, some how us amazing women pick ourselves up and get on with it.  lots of love xxx


----------



## mandjane (Sep 21, 2006)

Thanks Kissy, Janie, Flowerpot, Tilda, Kerry, Emily  & everyone for your lovely thoughts. You are all so supportive, what would we do without each other...

I am feeling a bit better today and am down to one crutch now so managing to get about a bit more. I think I will need another week off though. You never know I might be feeling a bit more relaxed being away from work and nature might take its course!!

Tilda - it sounds like they are really be positive about your next lot of treatment and that they are going to be monitoring you closely which is good. That is one thing I have found frustrating with the clomid, that I have not been monitored and don't even know if it's working. You definitely need to hang around on the clomid thread.Good luck and keeping everything crossed for you.

Janie - good luck with the IUI. Hope it all goes well.

Lots of        to everyone as always.
xx


----------



## Tilda (Aug 11, 2006)

where is everybody?
doing some early Christmas shopping perhaps?

Tilda xx


----------



## Kissy Bear (Aug 2, 2006)

Here I am!!!!


----------



## Tilda (Aug 11, 2006)

oh hi Kissy, how are you? 

I'm still quite excited after my clinic appointment. I guess I feel that, at last, we might have a chance. It was so disappointing when I didn't respond at all to clomid. Anyway we'll wait til mid-December as DP wants to take me away for a holiday in early Dec and I think we'd struggle to fit around all the blood tests, scans etc if I started a cycle straight away (although I'm really impatient and just want to get on with it!)

Did you see Mrs Hopeful's news, it's so sad.

Tilda xx


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Hi girls

Just popping by to say Hi and huge thanks for all of your PM's and good wishes.    It all went well thank goodness, now the hard part starts.....the waiting.

Tilda - not surprised you are excited, thats great news. probably a good idea to wait until after your hols though as it can be very time consuming going back and forth to the clinic for bloods and tests.  Sounds like you will be given the same drugs that I was just on - the good news is that I suffered no side effects and responded well so hopefully this will be the same for you.

Mandjane - Glad your feeling a little better chick.

Kissy & Emily - how are you? I can definitely recommend reflexlogy, it has helped me so much.  Good luck finding a therapist.

Welcome to Whities and Hogglebird.  I'm no longer on Clomid but still pop on here form time to time.  I'm sure you will find this thread helpful - the girls on here are great.

Hi to everyone else and lots of    and   

Jane xxx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

I was out christmas shopping, but to buy a present for my friends son that only seemed to be availaible in our Argos, and he had asked father christmas for it!!!

Hope everyone's ok xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Morning girls
hope everyone is ok, I'm very busy in work, back in a bit 
xxx


----------



## hogglebird (Nov 15, 2006)

Hi everyone, hope none of you are working too hard?

Just got back from the hospital for day 21 bloods.  This morning I thought I would pee on an ovulation stick for the last time this month.  Up until now I have not even had a second line not even a feint one.... until this morning....hey presto 2 lines both of a similar colour appeared!  So I have had to cancel DH sperm test on Monday as we are going to have to give it a go this weekend.  Have any of you heard of anyone ovulating after day 21?

What are you all up to this weekend?  I was going to have a quite weekend whilst DH was away.  Now he is going to have to stay at home on the wagon again- which will not please him! Going to go an see Borat as I am need of a laugh.  Have decided to have a curry tonight as I have done well all week on my diet, plus I burning desire for mango chutney and popadoms.  

Better had get on, got a load of books to mark

Have a great weekend everybody

HB


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Hi HB

I've had a + opk at CD21 before now, I ovulated quite late, although it did creep back to about CD15 eventually after several months on clomid.  I did for the first few months have my day 21 test done on day 28. Happy   

Off to the pub in about 2 hours to meet dh  then into Manchester tomorrow for some xmas browsing plus they have the xmas markets on then sunday watching the footie.  enjoy the curry!  xxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Good luck HB for this weekend...its not unusual to ovulate later on, hope you manage to catch it at the right time. I guess you've got a busy wekeend ahead of you


----------



## mandjane (Sep 21, 2006)

HB

Must be something in the air - I feel like a curry tonight too. Get the weekend off to a good start.! Borat is soo funny but it does make you cringe a bit.

Enjoy your busy weekend.!!

x


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

Hope you are all ok, I'm sorry I've not been around much, I'm at work all day today and tomorrowxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Hiya girls 

Everyone ok?  I've been busy again in work so not been around much today xxx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

I'm at work most of this week too, and then away next weekend, hope you are all ok. xxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Hi Emily
where you off to, anywhere nice?

 everyone else!  

Nothing much to report with me, I'm enjoying my time off all medications and just having "normal" sex again


----------



## katherine1907 (Apr 25, 2006)

Afternoon Ladies

Sorry been away, I have been trying to catch up on a few things. Went for a scan yesterday and the one follicle has remained at the same size 12mm for 2 weeks now so they are scanning me again Friday and then we might have to call it a day on this cycle because nothing much is happening.

Hope everyone is okay 

x


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Sorry Katherine, have got everything crossed for Friday for you xxx


----------



## Tilda (Aug 11, 2006)

Hi girls, am still lurking on the clomid board but haven't posted for a while as nothing much to tell you! Haven't started the injections yet, DP wants to take me away to a mystery destination next week so I didn't want to be thinking about scans or injections or having to rush to the hospital every few days. I'll enjoy my mystery holiday and it looks like I'll be starting the treatment a couple of weeks before Christmas.

Hope you're all ok,

Katherine -   for your follies!

Tilda xx


----------



## whities (Nov 3, 2006)

Hi everyone.

Just want to moan....i forgot about all the side affects on cloimd...i have had such bad abdominal pains for the last couple of days.   It even hurt when i sat down, spent the last couple of days feeling very sorry for myself on the sofa.
DH has been very nice to me, even cooked dinner the other night, which is not usual.
Still got a week to wait, auntie flo is due next thurdays............GOD i hate waiting !! i think its the worst part.

I have a friend herein New Zealand who is having her first try of IUI today so i have everything crossed for us both !!!

Hopefully someone on this thread has good news!!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Morning girls

Sending lots of      to Katherine and Whities 

Tilda, how exciting!!! Hope you have a lovely mystery break. wonder if its somewhere in europe with an Xmas market or something    good idea to enjoy it without having all the pressure on

 everyone else.  Nothing much to report really.  I noticed that superstar84 has got a BFP on another thread on clomid, don't think she has been on here yet to tell us unless i missed it 

xxx


----------



## katherine1907 (Apr 25, 2006)

Hi Ladies

Tilda - mystery holiday sounds wonderful - enjoy it  Happy packing!

Whities - I hope the abdoninal pains have eased up on you - s/e's can be awful some days, hope they dont get you down too much.

Just returned from the scan today and the follicle has grown at last to 15mm so it is looking like I wont have to give up hope for this cycle. Thank you ladies for your positive vibes I really appreciate them all. I am scanning again on Monday so will keep you posted.

Hello to everyone else - hope you ladies all have a good weekend. - Has anyone got anything really nice planned.

x


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

Hope you are all ok.  I'm shattered, been to Newcastle for a girls weekend from work, not much sleep involved!!!

Have tested, AF due today BFN.  I can feel AF on her merry way now.  Only this one last cycle of clomid to go, then being referred.

All the best for everyone


----------



## katherine1907 (Apr 25, 2006)

Hi Emily

So sorry it was a BFN for you.  wish it had been better news for you.

Just to update you ladies the scan showed the follicle was 17mm yesterday so have been advised to have lots of BMS over the next few days and then to go back on Friday. Fingers are crossed now in the hope theres an egg in there.

Hope everyone else is okay - you are all so quiet 

x


----------



## mezz200 (Nov 29, 2006)

Hello.  I'm new to this place.  I am on 150 clomid now after 3 months of 50 didn't get me ovulating.

I don't seem to have any of the side effects I have read about here, or on the leaflet that came with the pills, can you tell me, are they likely to set in after a while or am I a lucky one?


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,  Sorry I've not been around, I was ill all day yesterday, and christmas shopping all day today!!!  Fingers crossed for you Katherine!!
Welcome mezz!!  It's been very quiet on here lately!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

hi girls
I've been off sick all week, don't know whether I'm coming or going, and day off tomorrow so will be back Monday.
no time to catch up, hope you are all ok xxxx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Flower, I hope you are better, have you had that vomiting bug that's going around?  I had it on Tuesday, but luckily it was only a 24 hour thing for me.  Get well soon!!

How's everyone else?  AF arrived yesterday, so this is my last cycle of clomid now


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Emily - sorry AF got you. Lots of luck for this last Clomid cycle


----------



## whities (Nov 3, 2006)

Hi everyone

Well my news isnt much better , didnt need to do a test AF arrived right on time!!!!
I'm not too beat up about it as it was the first month on clomid.
I have a scan on the 3rd Jan so they might get a better idea of whats happening.

Hope evryone else is well....................goodluck


----------



## sweet kitty (May 15, 2005)

hi everyone....
not sure if you read my post on neg thread .. well yeah i did the test on 5th still no af .
no signs either at all .
i am going to do one last test on tues  and if still neg then i just wait for the witch .
if not showed  by new year i will have to go to doctors to induce me, so i can start another cycle of clomid .. 
feel abit sh** to be honest its the fact of not knowing when af will turn up, 
hope everyone is ok .. 
luv kitty x


----------



## sweet kitty (May 15, 2005)

hi everyone me again    

well well well  change of plan                                                 

 is here .. so back to the clomid ..  

hope everyone is ok xxx luv kitty x


----------



## sootycat (May 2, 2006)

Well, it's day 29 today, so I tested and it was a BFN. No sign of AF yet though...I am not on the clomid this month, so I hope AF will come soon and that I have managed a normal cycle without it...anyway roll on next month!!


----------



## Tiggy (Jun 24, 2006)

Good morning everyone

I've not been posting much recently as I've found all this clomid malarky rather difficult.  It makes me so lethargic that I've been neglecting my postings!  I'm now on my 6th and final cycle of clomid and I've just started the second week of my 2ww.  This time next week my clomid experience will be all over.  Hurray!  I can't wait to get back to being a normal person!  Although I'm not sure where I'm gonna fit in on the FF boards as the next step will be IUI but I won't be starting that for a few months yet.  I might just hang around on the clomid board cos I like it here!

  to everyone

Txx


----------



## hogglebird (Nov 15, 2006)

Hi everybody!

Had an awful weekend.  Tested on saturday at 1pm and got a BFN (my 1st on Clomid- so much for beginners luck!)  Spent two hours in tears, but had to pull myself together for a dinner party I was throwing for two couples.  One who has 2 kids under 4 and the other with one under 2 and a bun in the oven.  So you can imagine I really wasn't feeling up to talking about her pregnancy! Still stiff upper lip and all that!

Spent 4 hours peeling, chopping, marinating etc.  Sat in the chair awaiting their arrival at 7.30pm.  Still no guests at 8pm.  Then at 8.30pm I said to DH don't you think you had better ring them and find out where they are?  So he did.........They thought it was supposed to be next week!!!!!

So being doubly depressed I decided to do the BFN binge - well there was 6 portions of everything!

So Sunday came and I felt a little better (although still bloody angry at DH).  Worried about the fact that I hadn't got my AF and that I would have to go back to the docs and get more provera and that it would be weeks and weeks before we could go again.

But this morning- AF arrived!  No symptoms, no spots etc.  Which means my pee sticks did correctly show when I was having an LH surge 2 weeks ago (day 21).  So am feeling much more positive and I will be taking the mad pills again tomorrow.  Itchy nose, sore boobs, headaches and emotional turmoil again- yipeee!

So not feeling to bad today, more optimistic.  But must chuck out the rest of the food when I get home or I am going to gain in weight.  

Hope all is well? Well done to all those with BFPs this month and fingers crossed for next month for everybody else.

HB


----------



## sweet kitty (May 15, 2005)

hi everyone .. grrrr i cant  get my blood done on day 21 cause xmas and cant be scanned either ... 
just my luck . 
so not being monitored this time  grrr 

luv kitty x


----------



## edel1981 (Nov 13, 2006)

Hi my names edel I'm new to this site and ttc for 2 &1/2yrs .Have been on clomid for 2mths  and it has boosted my ovulation but nothing yet   Just had lap& dye done last thursday 07/12/06 found that ovaries and womb ok but found endo  but got it lazered out  so now just got to wait for next cycle of clomid to really start trying   was told i have a tilted womb also and was told with the endo could have been contributing to me not conceiving. Will have to wait till feb for next app with consultant to get to talk more about how bad endo was but she said just keep trying so I'm going to be     and hope that everything goes well with the next few mths on clomid


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

Sorry for those that got bfn's, fingers crossed for the next cycle xx

Welcome edel, Good luck on the loopy pills!!!!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Just typed a long post and my tinternet crashed, typical!

Hope everyone is ok?

xxxx


----------



## katherine1907 (Apr 25, 2006)

Hey Ladies

Sorry to all those who got caught by  hope next month is more positive for you.

Hope you are feeling better flowerpot.

Hogglebird - poor you going to all that effort over dinner only to have no -one come to enjoy it - good for you not letting it go to waste. Hope you enjoyed the binge.

I am having another scan on Wed as scan on Friday showed follicle hadnt changed in size and was still 17mm. Hopefully it will have ruptured this weekend because DH has been called to Holland for work all this week so BMS has had to be put on hold. 

Hello to everyone else hope you are all well - welcome edel1981 and goodluck for your next couple of cycles 

x


----------



## Tiggy (Jun 24, 2006)

Morning everyone

Hogglebird - you poor thing cooking all that food on the wrong week.  Although I do like the sound of having to eat all that food!!

Sweet Kitty - sorry to hear about you not being able to get a scan.  

Edel - welcome to FF.  Hopefully you'll find everyone friendly and helpful, as I have.

Katherine - hope your follicle ruptures on time to fit in with your plans

Kerry, Emily, and everyone else - hi!

I had a really weird dream last night.  I did a pregnancy test and it was negative so I shot my DH.  Except that he wouldn't die so I had to keep shooting him and shooting him.  I woke up sobbing and had to wake him up to tell him what I'd done and apologise to him.  

Txx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Morning all.  Have you recovered from your dream Tiggy?  That was weird!!!!


----------



## katherine1907 (Apr 25, 2006)

OMG tiggy what a strange dream    hopefully 2ww will be over soon for you and you'll get a nice BFP   

x


----------



## Tilda (Aug 11, 2006)

Hi girls,

just a quick one, got back today from the mystery holiday which was to Marrakesh!!
DP was so sweet, he wouldn't let me see my boarding pass and he asked the check-in girls to keep quiet about where we were going so I only found out when he showed me on the screen at the departure gate!

oh and 2 days ago he asked me to marry him as well - and I said yes - so some time next year he will get an "upgrade" to be my DH!

I'm still pretty excited about it all as you can probably tell.

AF started earler today so I have to ring the hospital tomorrow and I think they'll expect me there on Friday morning to start the FSH injections and scans. I'm just relieved that we can start the next stage of treatment now, although it's going to clash really badly with Christmas/New Year...

Sorry for the me post but I have to unpack and get things ready for work...oh, and spend hours on the phone talking about my romantic marriage proposal....

hi to everyone especially the new girls and I'll catch up with you all later.

Tilda xx

ps. Janie how exciting about your BFP! I sent you a PM.


----------



## katherine1907 (Apr 25, 2006)

Tilda - a big congrats to you on your engagement. How lovely for you both  Good luck too with the next stage of your treatment.

I am on CD41 now and follicle was 23mm yesterday at the scan - they were thinking about abandoning this cycle, but changed their mind as it could still pop for us - back on Friday in the hope that it has. Thank goodness DH is back from Holland tonight so we can do some BMS just in case.

Hope everyone else is okay

x


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Tilda....what wnderful news hun!  

Sorry not been around much girls, been struggling a bit and have been ill for the last few weeks - cold, stomach bug, coldsore and now cystitis! Managed to get some antib's from the Dr's so they should clear everything up! 

Hope everyone is well and looking forward to Christmas. Wish it would get colder so it could snow for Christmas!  

xxxx


----------



## Tilda (Aug 11, 2006)

hi everyone,

thanks for the good wishes. I'm still getting used to the idea of having a wedding.

Kerry - hope you feel better soon so that you can enjoy Christmas!
Katherine -     for that follicle of yours!

hi to Hogglebird, sweet kitty, Sooty, Tiggy, Flower, Whities, Janie, Emily and everyone else!

Mezz200 and edel1981 -   and welcome!

Well I'm not very happy with my hospital, I rang up today to let them know I was ready to start the injections and the nurse said they weren't taking anyone on until after New Year because they'll be shut for 5 days over Xmas/New Year and there'll be no one to do the scans or bloods! Thanks very much for telling me!

so in about 3 weeks time I have to ring up again for another lot of progesterone tablets and start all over again....fingers crossed the hospital'll be a bit more organised and I'll only need one attempt.

take care,

Tilda xx


----------



## Tiggy (Jun 24, 2006)

Hi everyone

Tilda - congratulations on your engagement!

Katherine - good luck for today, hope your follicle has popped.

Kerry - I hope you feel better soon.

I've only got a few days left of my very last clomid 2ww.  Normally I'd be testing on Sunday but clomid seems to lengthen my cycle so I'm not sure when I'm gonna test.  Have been getting af pains ever since about 4DPO, had shooting pains on 6DPO and since then I'm sure my af pains have been more exaggerated than normal.  Course, they're probably no different to normal, I'm just having one of those cycles where I interpret every little twinge.  I'm trying not to get too obsessive!

Txx


----------



## sweet kitty (May 15, 2005)

hi everyone ... 
im on day 6 with clomid .. got ages yet  huh..
its going to drag, i decided not to do a ticker this time, too much lol.. 
hope everyone is ok ..
goodluck to all you clomid girls out there , 
we need more positives xx 

luv kitty xxxx


----------



## Tiggy (Jun 24, 2006)

Hi everyone

Kitty - I stopped doing tickers as I found they made the time drag and made me obsessive!

Well, it's all over for me, I've finished my 6 months on cloimd.  I tested on Sunday (14DPO) and got a bfn and I've got some spotting this morning.  I thought I'd be glad to be finished with the clomid cos I've felt crap on it, but I was upset on Sunday.  I'm scared about taking the next step, which I think will be IUI.  I hate the thought of all those injections and my DH hates needles so we're gonna be having fun over the next wee while.  My sister has just finished 3 cycles of IUI and is moving onto IVF soon so my BIL is an expert on injections ... he might end up having to inject me and my sis at the same time!!

Take care

Txx


----------



## katherine1907 (Apr 25, 2006)

Good evening ladies

Sorry about BFN Tiggy 

Its just a quick update from me - Fridays scan showed follicle had finally ruptured so I quess I am on 2ww. However since Sat I have had awful AF pains and today some spotting - I am confused surely it cant be AF so soon? If anyone has any explanations I would love one

Hello to everyone else

x


----------



## spooq (Sep 18, 2006)

Can anyone shed any light on what the results mean for cd21 blood test when on clomid?  I got told mine was 148 which is extremely high.


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Hi Suzipooh

That is a very high level, I'm afraid I don't now what it means though.  I was told anything over 30 indicates ovulation and the highest mine has ever been is 46.  It might be worth posting on peer support - someone may be able to answer you question.

Katherine - good luck for you 2ww   , I have AF pain during my 2w and was convinced the old witch was about to turn up so don't give up hope.  Not sure about the spotting, I have heard that come people can get light spotting at ovulation and also at implantation    

Tiggy - so sorry about the BFN  .  We were terrified at the thought of IUI / IVF particularly because of the drugs, it really wasn't as bad as I thought - the anticipation of it all was far worse.  The needles are really small and they don't hurt at all and I didn't have any s/e's from the drugs so after being on Clomid it was nice not to have mood swings and be an emotional wreck.  I was worried about being able to inject myself as DH has a needle phobia, but as soon as the first one was out of the way, it was ok.  I am sure you will do just fine. Sending you all the luck in the world.   

Tilda - thanks for the PM, I sent you one back, but just in case you haven't seen it CONGRATULATIONS on your engagement, how exciting.

Hi to everyone else, lots of     

Jane xxx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

I've just lost a really long post on here, I can't face doing it all again,   will try and get another one done tomorrow xx


----------



## katherine1907 (Apr 25, 2006)

Morning Ladies

Well AF showed up in full flow yesterday so its all over for me this cycle - I am waiting for a call back from the clinic to see if they are still going to give me clomid for next cycle.

Suzipooh - Like Jane said anything over 30 indicates ovulation - my last test showed a poor level of 1.7 so hopefully you might get some good news with a level that high   

Hope everyone else is okay 

x


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

hi girls
Just wanted to pop on as I've not been around much, was off sick for a week and then work has been so busy. Thankfully finishing today for 2 weeks 

Just wanted to wish you all a happy Christmas and a VERY happy new year   May all your dreams come true xxxxx


----------



## sweet kitty (May 15, 2005)

hi everyone .. hope u all done your xmas shopping now .. i finished mine today ..

well i did a opk and had  a positive so  you know what we be doing over xmas lol .. pity i cant have blood done . 
good luck everyone xx luv kitty


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Hi Girls

So sorry I haven't been around.  Just wanted to wish you all a merry Christmas and may all your dreams come true in 2007.

Thanks so much for all of the support this year, I honestly don't know how I would have coped without this site and the amazing people on here.

Am sending lots of        to everyone still on the 2ww and waiting to test.  Lets hope Santa brings plenty of BFP's.

love 
Jane xxx


----------



## sootycat (May 2, 2006)

Hi Janie.

thanks for the good wishes and a very merry christmas to you too.....hopefully your good news will spread to us all in 2007.

How did your scan go last week?


----------



## olive22 (Oct 12, 2006)

Merry Christmas to all  
Well the   arrived! Another month gone. Here's hoping 2007 is a good year for us all, lots of          and    
Hope you all had good time.
Love Olive XX


----------



## Tilda (Aug 11, 2006)

Hi clomid girls!

I've been away from the site for AGES....hope you all had a happy Christmas.

I'm having this month off all treatment as the hospital's infertility scan/bloods department shuts down over Christmas & New Year. So nothing at all's going to happen until 8th Jan at the earliest!

good luck to all of us and let's hope for some New Year BFPs....

Tilda xx


----------



## sootycat (May 2, 2006)

I too am off the BMS this month and instead of trying to conceive, I am trying not to!!!  

I have a lap and dye booked for 11th Jan, which will be CD 26, so I want to be sure that I am not pg when I have it. Hopefully, once done, it will mean that I am super fertile (here's hoping) for Jan and Feb cycles and normal procedure can resume! 

Hope all the clomid girls are enjoying the Xmas break.

Sooty


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Sooty - the scan was amazing, we didn't expect to see much as its so early but we saw the heartbeat which made us cry.

Happy new year girls - I hope all your dreams come true in 2007.

Jane xxx


----------



## sweet kitty (May 15, 2005)

hi everyone soon there be a 2007 thread ..

anyway im still on 2ww i test sat .. ive had hot sweats like mad thats all , this time on clomid did not get the pains etc ..
but last night got a twindge [ finally ] but is it the wicked witch on her way ...grr 
xmas was good had lots of bms lol dh off work ,less tired lol

hope this year is a better one . NEED MORE POSITIVES

luv kitty x


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

Sorry I've not been on much.  I'm now an honorary clomid chick.  Had 6 cycles, no more for me now.  AF arrived yesterday, so I guess we are moving on to new things.

Good Luck everyone, hope it works for you xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Hi girls
Just popped on to say HAPPY NEW YEAR!!! I hope you all had a wonderful Christmas and lets hope 2007 is our year.

Emily,  sorry to hear clomid hasn't worked for you.  Welcome to the honorary clomid chicks club 

xxxxx


----------



## katherine1907 (Apr 25, 2006)

Hello Ladies

Just a quick hello from me as I havent been around much lately. Emily sorry clomid didnt work for you hun and AF showed its ugly head. 

I am now on my 3rd cycle and day 10 scan showed that I have a cyst on my right ovary now  , so they said it was unlikely follicles would develop there this cycle. So unless the left ovary responds it looks like its a no no this cycle too. Never mind I am hoping things will be better for scan tomorrow. I f not will have to go back on day 2 next cycle to check cyst has gone.

Hope everyone else is okay and had a really good xmas. Heres hoping for some BFP's for us all in the new year 

x


----------



## sweet kitty (May 15, 2005)

hi everyone 

emily so sorry hun that clomid did not work for you, hope to hear news of your next step.good luck hun ..

good luck everyone who is still on clomid xxx luv ya  kitty x


----------



## Tilda (Aug 11, 2006)

Hi clomid girls!

Happy new year!

hope you're all doing ok today.

Emily - sorry clomid didn't work....
Katherine - any better news from today's scan?

I have to phone the hospital on Monday so that they can start me off on the gonadotrophin injections - I am so hoping that I can get on with it this month, the staff are so laid back and a bit dismissive of anyone who's not having IVF. I'm getting just a little bit stressed.
My poor boss made me burst out crying today during my appraisal, he innocently asked if I was planning to have children (haven't told anyone at work about the clomid or any other treatment) and I couldn't keep the tears back. He still doesn't know the background but I don't think he'll ask me about kids again! 

love to all,

Tilda xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Hi Tilda
 sorry about your appraisal. I did exactly the same thing with my boss this time last year, had a chat with him about work issues etc after xmas and ended up in tears!  Keep your chin up hun xxx

 everyone else.

Might be an idea to have this thread changed to 2007 now?

xxxx


----------



## katherine1907 (Apr 25, 2006)

Tilda - sorry appraisal was a bit of a nightmare, but good luck with the injections  Hopefully the staff will pull their socks up and make you feel a little better.

I had my scan yesterday and still no sign of any response this cycle, but they werent too worried and said it may just be down to the fact my cycles are so long. So back again next Thursday to see if theres any improvement. - I also saw my consultant yesterday and he has suggested that I have a lap and dye in June to check tubes and also went on to say that if I keep responding to clomid, they may be able to do something with my own eggs. I am trying not to get my hopes up because at the start of all my treatment I was told that egg donation was my only option and that clomid was a bit of a stab in the dark. DH has said we should just keep going and anything else they can try for us will be a bonus. So we will have to wait and see.

Hope the rest of you ladies are okay

x


----------



## gibbens (Dec 29, 2006)

Hi Ladies,

Hope you are all ok and feeling really   for 2007.  I am not too sure if this is the right room for me to be posting on. I am on my 2nd day of Provera waiting to start clomid     hopefully not long now and i am really excited about taking this. 

It took a lot of hard work to finally get this so i am over the moon 

Are there any side effects to Provera? I am taking 2 a day 5mg and i feel no different at all ? Is this normal?


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Welcome Gibbens, you are in the right place 

 with Clomid and well done on the weight loss, you are doing so well.  I'm trying to get mine off for IVF.  

I'm an honorary clomid chick now but am still around on the boards and will help you if i can xxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Hi girls,

Back in work now after my 2 week break - doesn't it fly! Hope everyone had a good Xmas and New Year. Haven't time to read back, I hope your all ok.

Welcome Gibbens 

xxx


----------



## Tilda (Aug 11, 2006)

Hi girls,

gibbens -  and welcome! Good luck with clomid. 

Kerry - welcome back! Seems like an age since you were last here!

Katherine - hope the scan brings good news. That sounds really encouraging about perhaps being able to use your own eggs after all.

Flower, sweet kitty, Sooty, Janie, Emily, Olive, Tiggy - how are you all?

hello to anyone I've missed!

warning - long "me" post coming up..

Well - I rang the infertility unit first thing this morning about starting injections (poor DP had a bad weekend with me getting quite ratty and stressed about it). Took all my details and said ring back at 2 to speak to a nurse. Well what did the nurse say but "your smear is out of date, you can't have any treatment". AAAAARGH!     It's only 2 months out of date - why didn't they tell me at my last appointment (Nov) or when they decided to cancel my first set of injections (Dec). Anyway I'm ashamed to say that I   and argued (fairly politely) with her, I just couldn't believe they would delay me AGAIN, at first she wouldn't budge but went to speak to a doctor who said it would be ok just this once as it was their mistake not mine - but I had to sign a rather OTT disclaimer saying I took responsibility for any consequences and I had to promise to be a good girl and have a smear ASAP.

So. I have my progesterone tablets and with any luck AF will arrive next Mon/Tues and I'll be sticking needles in myself and getting up at the crack of dawn for scans every 2 days. I'm relieved more than anything. I've been crying at the slightest things recently and have been so touchy on the subject of babies. Honestly, about 7 friends/colleagues/relatives have announced pregnancies in the last month or so. Of course it's lovely news for them but there's mixed feelings for me as I'm sure you will have also experienced. Oh well maybe it will be my turn soon.

sorry for the long post but had to offload it somewhere!

love from Tilda xx


----------



## Toofa (Oct 29, 2004)

Hi guys, hope you are all well.  

i was just reading your post Tilda and you sound like this treatment has been a nightmare for you!  my best friend found out she was pregnant (and it wasn't planned) and i was delighted but gutted.  i think that feeling is probably one of the worst.  she was really nervous about telling me and so then i had to be really OTT happy to compensate for what she thought I'd be like....but it will be all of our turn soon!!!  

i have to say i am finding this treatment a weird experience with such funny feelings.  i have a little girl, born from Clomid, and when i was doing clomid to fall pregnant the first time, it was my life, i desperately wanted a child and it was the focus for everything.  i thought it would be different this time round, kind of important to have another but no essential which is what it was but now I'm here, the pressure is on even more.  i mean if i had a quid for everyone who has said, well it worked last time so it'll be easy this time, I'd be able to buy the cure for infertility!!!!!!  easy, easy!!  i don't think they've been on fertility treatment if they think any of it is easy!!  rah rah rah rah rah rah...sorry guys, you are probably thinking who is this crazy cow!!! hehe

is anyone else trying for number 2 on clomid, are you having the same feelings??

anyway....I'm sorry to rant, this is my therapy!!  all rahed out gonna go to bed and sleep it off, this bad mood I've been carrying for about 3 weeks since BFN.  hey ho....soon everyone, soon!!

Much love to you all and lots of crossed fingers x


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Tilada - well done for sticking to your guns and  

 girls xxx


----------



## Nancy2015 (Dec 2, 2004)

Hey ladies

Mind if I join you?  I started 100mg of Clomid today after taking Provera to kick start af.

Gibbens, how you finding the Provera? I was fine whilst I was taking it (10mg, three times a day) but about 2 days after finishing it, and up until yesterday (13 days) I was a complete nightmare. Ratty, snappy SOOO tearful, felt like I was having some sort of breakdown!!! Never been like that in my life!! Maybe I'm just not used to that type of hormone, I dunno lol. Hope you are not like me, and also get af to come quicker!!

With regards to the Clomid, how quick can you get side effects? I know this must sound stupid, but I took my first dose this morning, and now (lunchtime) I feel so spaced out. Bit like I haven't eaten all day, but I have. Does this sound normal? Hope I don't have any other side effects.... not like the provera anyway lol. 

Good luck to all 

Love Dawn xxx


----------



## Tiggy (Jun 24, 2006)

Hi everyone

Dawnie - I started having hot flushes not long after taking my second ever clomid tablet, so it's quite feasible that you're having a side effect already.  Good luck with clomid  

Toofa - everyone's an expert on infertility, eh?  Unless someone's had fertility issues they can't possibly understand what it's like.  

Tilda - I'm glad to hear you were strong with your infertility unit.  I hope your injections work.

DH and I went to our sub fertility clinic yesterday.  The next step for us is IUI without the basting.  So, not IUI at all!  Seemingly the law has changed about how clinics can handle sperm and my clinic would have to buy loads of new equipment to get up to date.  Therefore they've decided to offer Ovulation Induction (or something like that) which is basically using the same drugs as IUI but after I've been given a trigger shot we'll have to have lots of BMS ourselves rather than being basted.  The clinic assures us that the drugs are the most important part and that the basting only increases the chances by a couple of %, so I've got a 15% chance of getting pregnant with these drugs.  We're due to start them during my April/May cycle so for the time being we're on our own!

     to all

Txx


----------



## Tilda (Aug 11, 2006)

Hi girls,

Tiggy - Ovulation Induction is exactly what I'm having! Maybe if I'm still going in April/May we can be cycle buddies!

Dawnie - hello and welcome! I didn't get real side effects from clomid - a bit ratty/snappy perhaps, but I think that's 'cos I was nervous and kind of expecting to feel strange on it!

Toofa - obviously I can't imagine how it feels to be trying for number 2, but I can imagine how all the "helpful" comments must really get to you. I know some of the ladies on the clomid board are in a similar situation to you.

Hi Flower, how are you?

as Toofa said, this treatment has been a bit of a nightmare - and it hasn't even started yet. I do feel more relaxed today though, since being able to take the first step yesterday. I think having treatment on the NHS is generally very hard work. Hope it'll be worth it!

love to all

Tilda xx


----------



## sootycat (May 2, 2006)

Hi all

I am glad someone spelled out what treatment Tilda and Tiggy were having as I was going to ask! 

I didn't realise that was an option. Best of  luck to you both. Tilda, as you seem to be first, you will have to keep us posted as to how you feel and what happens...

I am going to hospital on Thursday for a lap and dye under general anaesthetic. So I will catch up with the news on Friday. I have had some very wierd SE's over the last week, which I think must be related to the metformin that i am taking. I have been really dizzy (no jokes about the clomid making you a dizzy blonde!), and now I have a hyper sensitive patch of skin on my side?? I have now also started with a few rashy spots. I am either pegging out or its the drugs. Anyway, I will ask the consultant on Thursday, just to be sure.

 for all.


----------



## gibbens (Dec 29, 2006)

Hi Ladies hope you are all ok?   

Dawnie - I find the provera fine but saying that i am only on 5mg twice a day for 4 days ?!! Is this normal?   Thing is took my last provera today and i just hope my AF comes this week i have been waiting to start on this Clomd for ages (wel probably seems longer than what it is)


----------



## Tiggy (Jun 24, 2006)

Hi everyone

Tilda - Cycle buddies sounds great, but I hope your first set of injections work so that I'm cycle buddyless when I start!  I'll be interested to hear how you get on with your injections.  Good luck    

Sootycat - the injections are the next step after clomid.  In my NHS area you have to be TTC for 3 years before they let you get to this stage. Good luck with your lap and dye.   

Good luck to everyone else

Tx


----------



## katherine1907 (Apr 25, 2006)

Good Afternoon Ladies

Tilda - glad you were able to sort it out with the clinic - lots of luck with the injections 
Dawnie5000 - Like Tiggy said I also got hot flushes very early on, but didnt notice anything else. I dont know whether this in down to the ladies advice on here to take the tablets in the evening. Thats meant to help with s/e's.
Sootycat - I am due to have a lap and dye in June. - Good luck to you. Will be interested to hear how it goes for you. I am a little nervous about it so hopefully you will be able to put my mind at ease.
Toofa - I am trying for number 2. I managed to concieve DS with no problems at all so I was lucky I didnt have all the stress. I am just happy that I have found somewhere that I can talk to ladies who know what I am going through and who understand the stresses and pain.
Flowerpot - Hello back to you  hope you are okay 

I havent been on the last couple of days because my DS had a seizure on Monday morning that resulted in us being at the hospital all day trying to get him well - have to wait for an appointment for an EEG. I am just hoping it was a one off because it was possibly the worst experience of my life.  I am off to scan again tomorrow so will let you lovely ladies know how I get on.

Hope everyone I havent mentioned is okay too.

x


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

hiya girls 

Sootycat - good luck for your lap tomorrow, if you haven't had one before then you will be fine.  Just take it easy when you get home. In case you are around later, best tips I could give are peppermint tea/cordial afterwards to try and shift the wind and take a pillow to put under the seatbelt for the car journey home 

Dawn - welcome   You have come to a great board, all the girls are fab.  I'm a clomid "oldie" now but am still around on this board whilst I'm in limbo!

Tiggy - that sounds like a good treatment. Somebody on here had that, I think it was Suzie (olive) I'm sure she will tell you if it was 

Katherine - sorry to hear about your DS - what a shock that must have been.  I hope thats the end of it for you 

 Tilda, Gibbens, Emily and everyone else.  I'm fine thanks for asking girls.  I've finally started the IVF ball rolling. We've booked into an open evening at CARE in Manchester and I've booked a GP appointment for Friday, firstly to ask about Xenical (to help with weight loss to give the IVF the best chance) and to get the private referral.  We have another 2 years approx to wait on the NHS and we just can't take any more hanging around!!

Love to all xxx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Hi girls -  hope you don't mind me posting on here ...but as an honorary clomid chick I just wanted to post some words of advise to Tiggy in relation to the following post from you....

"The next step for us is IUI without the basting.  So, not IUI at all!  Seemingly the law has changed about how clinics can handle sperm and my clinic would have to buy loads of new equipment to get up to date.  Therefore they've decided to offer Ovulation Induction (or something like that) which is basically using the same drugs as IUI but after I've been given a trigger shot we'll have to have lots of BMS ourselves rather than being basted.  The clinic assures us that the drugs are the most important part and that the basting only increases the chances by a couple of %, so I've got a 15% chance of getting pregnant with these drugs.  We're due to start them during my April/May cycle so for the time being we're on our own!"


I have to say Tiggy - and I hope you don't mind me being so blunt - but I think your clinic are being very unfair to you. Having had my first IUI, and from reading the various bits and bobs on this site about IUI it's the basting which is the most important part of the procedure NOT the drugs.
you see by basting the patient it helps the sperms get past any hostile mucous which the women may have, and may be stopping her from getting pregnant. It also enables the sperm to be placed higher up the cervix which can help some women conceive. What's more, when the man has produced his sample before the basting, his wrigglers are put through a washing procedure to get the best out...this also wakes up any of the more sleepy ones. My dh's sample was boosted no end with this (and he gave a good sample in the first place)
If your clinic is an NHS one and I were you I would call your PCT and ask them if they are aware that the clinic is no longer offering IUI (which effectively they're not) IF they are aware of this I would demand that they find you somewhere that DOES offer it. If they're NOT aware, they may be very interested to know why the clinic ISN'T buying the equipment to make it feasible.
I know the hospital where I'm being treated are going to be effected by this legislation...(which is thanks to the lovely EU) BUT i was told it wouldn't effect anything til March/April at the earliest AND they have a back up plan in place so that they're able to still offer IUI. For you to be told it's the drugs or nothing I think is outrageous.

Rant over - which I hope you didn't mind was posted on here - but the more I've been dealing with doctors/clinics (both NHS AND PRIVATE) in this subfertility business the more I've found out about the bits they DON'T tell you....which sometimes can make ALL the difference.

If you want any more info PM me.

Good luck  (and to all you other lovely clomid chicks)

S
xx


----------



## Tiggy (Jun 24, 2006)

Hi Bendy

I don't mind you being blunt at all ... I value your opinion.  I'll PM my response to you as it's gonna be long winded as hell (brace yourself!) and I don't wanna bore all the clomid girls with it (especially as it's nothing to do with clomid in the first place ... I'm kinda in no man's land so I'm sticking around the clomid board cos I like it!)

Tx


----------



## Tilda (Aug 11, 2006)

Hi girls,

Katherine - how awful that must have been with your son being unwell. I hope he's ok now and the EEG is done quickly. How old is he? Is your avatar a photo of him?

Flower - hi, good to hear your update, sounds like you're being very proactive and taking big strides towards IVF! Good luck and keep us posted.

Sootycat - You might well be offered the injections, you could ask about them! I saw from your profile that you have PCOS and don't have periods, and that's exactly the same as me. My consultant says they get good results with PCOS women who have ovulation induction. I am taking it with a pinch of salt as really it only gives a 15-20% chance at most, but hey that's better than the 0% I've got at the moment! Good luck for your lap as well by the way.

Gibbens - hope you can start clomid as soon as possible! The waiting is the worst bit isn't it?

Tiggy - I have to say B3ndy makes some good points, I know ovulation induction is used in non-ovulation because of PCOS and other causes, but I'm not sure how good the success rates are in other cases...I'm not sure what your personal situation is though. 
I do know that ov induction, if it works, gives you the same chance of pregnancy as any couple where the woman ovulates "normally" but that chance is only 15-20% each cycle, as you know.
Don't worry about "boring us" with non-clomid chat, I'm no longer a clomid girl either!

Dawnie - hope you're ok and coping with the clomid side effects.

I'm feeling alright today, a bit of tummy ache and a big zit on my chin but I guess that means the progesterone tabs are doing their stuff. Hoping for AF to start early next week. I haven't told anyone at work about all of this and have kind of planned next week's timetable to allow for a bit of catching-up time in the mornings after scans/bloods. I may have to come clean eventually but I don't want all my work colleagues to be on the 2WW with me - that would be too much pressure!

hi to anyone I've missed,

take care all of you,

Tilda xx


----------



## Nancy2015 (Dec 2, 2004)

Hey all

Thanks for the nice warm welcome 

Not having any side effects at all. Think the dizzy thing yesterday was a coincidence, and it soon past after I ate lunch. Been absolutely fine today 

With regards to the Provera, Gibbens, I was on more provera and took it for 10 days. Guess different consultants prescribe different doses? I'm sure af will arrive hun  But beware, if your anything like me.... it comes with a vengance!!!! No warning, just THERE lol.

I will do personals when I get to know you all a lil more 

Take care

Dawn xxx


----------



## Toofa (Oct 29, 2004)

Hi guys, been a couple of days but have been so stressed at work!!  joys of life!!  anyway, i have read all your posts and haven't got time to reply individually, just wanted to pop my head in to say hi, hope you are all well and the trials which you are all going through become easier and are resolved!!  it's amazing what happens to us all on fertility treatment, it's such a major part of our lives but so much "normal" chaos goes on too!!  not sure how we do it!!  hehe...big up to us for coping...hehe!!!

Katherine, thank you for relating to me!!  i feel so funny being on here moaning when i have such a gorgeous little girl, i know i found it hard to understand when i was here the first time round.  i love my little girl more than i could have ever thought was possible and am grateful the treatment worked for me, i think because it has worked once, i SHOULD be able to have another one...the clinic want to do a lap and dye test but I'm confused as to why as i have already been pregnant...would my tubes have been damaged  

anyway guys, was only going to pop in!!!!!...take care chat soon! 

Toofa x


----------



## sweet kitty (May 15, 2005)

hi girls well i did a test and it was 
done more tests     
so now ,still waiting for af .
To be honest, hoping she arrives sunday the earliest as ive got my iui appointment through for wednesday.
Im hoping i can start straight away as i would start stabs on day 5 fingers crossed af is doing me a favour 
if not then will have to be next cycle and god , when will that be as im not regular , hate waiting .. 
want things to just go smoothly for once ..

hope everyone is well hope this year brings lots of 
love kitty xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Toofa (Oct 29, 2004)

sad news for you kitty but hope you get your wish and that af holds off for a bit...!!
good luck for wednesday!

take care all


----------



## katherine1907 (Apr 25, 2006)

Hi Ladies

Kitty - so sorry it was a BFN for you - i hope af plays ball for you and holds off til Sunday.

Tilda - yes thats my DS in the picture - hes going to be 7 in May 

Toofa - I know exactly how you feel about the lap and dye. They want to do one on me so I guess tubes can be a problem even after a pregnancy. They said they just wanted to make sure everything was okay there incase we were wasting time on the clomid.

I had my scan today. The cyst looks like it is reducing in size which is good news. However they have now abandoned my cycle because there was no sign of any response this cycle to the clomid. So will have to wait now for AF to show up before I can move on. Like you Kitty my cycles arent very regular so who knows when that will be.

Hope everyone else is okay

x


----------



## sweet kitty (May 15, 2005)

thanks toofa .. 
katherine .. yeah hope she is fair ..

please please please sunday or later 

luv kitty xxxxxxx


----------



## hogglebird (Nov 15, 2006)

Happy New Year to everyone especially the newbies,

Talk Talk still haven't sorted out Internet connection at home so hence haven't been here for a while! 

This is a bit of a quickie "me" message as I have got to go and teach, but will catch up with everyone later on.  But wait for it........

OMG BFP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

If only I knew how to use these bloody emoticons I would fill the bloody page with them.

It looks as if I could have a micro bean!  Have used 10 tests, 3 different brands and all have given me a BFP. Can't quite believe it! Got chronic tummy ache, wind and dreadfully sore nipples.  

DH has gone to work in shock.  Don't dare tell anybody else!

Anyway running very late, got to go and teach 24x12 year olds how to make pastry!

Love and best wishes to everybody.  

Fingers crossed for all,

Love Hogglebird (mel)


----------



## katherine1907 (Apr 25, 2006)

Congrats to you Hogglebird and your DH - that is wonderful news. Enjoy 

x


----------



## Toofa (Oct 29, 2004)

congrats to you and DH well done my dear....

Toofa x


----------



## sootycat (May 2, 2006)

Blimey, some good news at last - congrats to Hoggle bird.

Well,  I am back from having my lap and dye. It went fine, don't remember anything about the procedure as I had a GA. I was first in the queue, so was all done my 10.30am. But, I am rubbish at coping with the GA and I threw up a few times in the afternoon and couldn't sit up as was too dizzy!! Anyway, finally I left at 5pm and was the last to go!! The other 20 patients who were operated on after me, left before me!!! 

The news was pretty bad - they found severe endimetriosis. They managed to laser some away, but I had too much on my left side for them to deal with. So, I now have to have some jabs for the next three months to bring on a temporary menopause ( ), so that the endo will shrink. After that I have to go back again for another lap & dye and have the rest removed - arghhh.

Today I am in real pain as my abdomen feels like I have been kicked my a whole football team and I can't get up from a chair as it hurts too much!!

Sorry about the winge, but I wanted you girls to be the first to know my news....

There was one good bits of news, the cons did a blood test to see if I had ov'd this month and he said it came back at 49, and apparently that means I have. So there's a bit of something positive!!

Speak soon.


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Just wanted to pop on and say huge congratulations to Hogglebird    

Sooty - sorry to hear about the endo      Make sure you rest up after your lap    good new about ovulating though.  Take care.

Hope everyone else is ok.

Jane xx


----------



## gibbens (Dec 29, 2006)

Congratulations Hogglebird that is excellent news


----------



## Nancy2015 (Dec 2, 2004)

Congrats Hoggle, thats absolutely fantastic news hun!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## olive22 (Oct 12, 2006)

Congrats Hogglebird, its great to have a        
It's so encouraging for us all

Olive 22 X


----------



## gibbens (Dec 29, 2006)

Yiiipppee     

My AF has arrived this morning so tomorrow night i can take my first Clomid tablet and i am suprisingly excited


----------



## Nancy2015 (Dec 2, 2004)

YAY excellent news Gibbens  

Good luck hun

xxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

hi girls
sorry just a quickie, 
Sooty, which injections have they put you on is its Zoladex or Prostap?  I had the latter for 6 months after my laparotomy so if i can help with anything just shout.  have they given you some hrt for the side effects?

Hogglebird - huge congratulations!! 

Gibbens - 

 everyone else hope you are all ok?  the main news with me is that I saw GP on Friday and she has done a private referral to CARE for IVF.  I'm looking at about 12 weeks for the consultation.  Feels weird, kind of bewilderment that its got this far but also also excitement yet trying to keep things in perspective!!  She has also started me on Xenical to try and speed up my weight loss although doesnt think it will have much of an impact because I'm already eating healthily on WW xxx


----------



## sootycat (May 2, 2006)

FLowerpot, yes they have prescribed me Zoladex. I need to go to the docs for them to inject the implant, at the beginning of my cycle. He said I could have some mild HRT to help with the side effects if necessary. 

I am waiting for AF at the moment, then I need to go to the docs. I am not sure if there is a specific day of the cycle that I need to have the jab? Flowerpot - any ideas?

Has anyone heard from Hogglebird since the good news??

FLowerpot, billiant news about your referral, hopefully they will be able to help you.

Gibbens, hope the loopy pills are going well and they do the trick for you.

Hello to all...


----------



## hogglebird (Nov 15, 2006)

Hi everyone, hope you all had a good weekend.  Spent most of the weekend in a number shocked state!  Have now done 12 - yes 12 tests just to make sure (10 cheapy internet ones and 2 clearblue) and the line keeps getting darker!

Have had  quite severe stomach cramps all weekend (like bad period pains), still weeing for England and waking up every hour etc.

Went shopping to Meadowhall on Saturday to buy a book on Pregnancy.  I realised that for the last three years I have read everything I could find on Infertility and nothing on actually being pregnant. So I am pleased to re announce that I have a Blastocyst!!!! Wey Hey

Thanks so much for everyone's kind wishes.  You lot are so fab!

Sootycat- hope the pains have died down, what an ordeal!
Flowerpot- Great news on the referral.  You have already lost so much weight, you should be dead proud.
Gibbens- Excellent news- i was really pleased to start Clomid.  Its amazing what these little pills can do!
Olive22- Hope you are ok, have the clomid side effects worn off and do you feel healthier?
Dawnie5000- Good luck with it.  Vinny is so cute!!
Janie77- Fab scan, hope all is well?

and to Toofa, Catherine, Minxy, Baby Whisper, Viking Girl, Sarah Stewart, Bambi9  thanks for your kind words.  Hello to everybody else

Loza- hope you have a good weekend .  Have sent you a pm

Wow I've done more chatting than I have in weeks.

Off to make a doctors appointment for Friday

Take Care, 

Love Mel


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Hmmmm bit  as i posted a reply to you sooty and its gone!  I'm just about to leave work so a quickie.  I had the injections every 4 weeks.  they stop your periods so you dont have a cycle as such, just have them each 4th week.  I found the hot flushes the worst thing but the hrt can help that and i did put weight on so keep an eye on that too 
xxxx


----------



## sootycat (May 2, 2006)

To be honest I wouldn't mind putting a few pounds back, as the met has made me lose 10 pounds already and I am now only just over 8 stone, so don't want to lose anymore!!

I don't think my DH is very keen on going through the mood swings!


----------



## Tilda (Aug 11, 2006)

Hi girls,

hogglebird -    well done that's fantastic news!

Gibbens -   with the clomid.

Sootycat - glad to hear you're recovered from your lap. Sorry to hear about the endo but at least your doc's got you on the right stuff and hopefully it will get rid of that endo for you.

Flower - wow things are moving fast aren't they? well done you for deciding to go for that CARE referral.

Katherine - aaahhh that's a gorgeous photo of your little boy! So sorry to hear this cycle's been abandoned, what a disappointment.

Sweet kitty - good luck for Wednesday and I hope AF has held off for you.

Hi to Dawnie, Olive, Janie, toofa, Tiggy and anyone I've missed!

Well....I started my injections today! I have a little goody bag full of needles, FSH and instruction booklets! Got the first injection out of the way this evening, it only stung a wee bit so I think I'll cope (had warned DP he might have to take over if I couldn't manage). The FSH is in a pen thing (like a diabetes insulin pen) so it's easy to use. I have to inject every day and they'll check with scans to see how the follies are doing.

The only downside is I had to be at the hospital for 7.30 this morning and was there until 10am in queues for blood tests/scans (oh yes..I met the dildo cam....which was an absolute breeze after having to endure an HSG last year) and my next date with the dildo cam is at 7.30 on Sunday morning.....oh well...I'll miss my lie-in but at least I won't have to think up a new excuse for being late for work.

ok girls take care of yourselves,

Tilda xx


----------



## whities (Nov 3, 2006)

Hogglebird..............Congrats and all that is great to hear good news.

Everyone else........Hello and hope its all going ok.

Well i've now done 3 months on Clomid and is   time. Although i went for an ultra sound scan and they told me my ovaries are looking good !!!!!!!! But the lining of my womb is adnormally thin   and wouldnt hold a preg- not really sure what this really means as i have to wait to see the specialist---so not really good news i wasnt sure if i should have take the drugs this month or not, but i thought what the hell and did.

So good luck for everyone this month


----------



## Toofa (Oct 29, 2004)

oh my goodness, did anyone else get a notify on their email about clomid for sale , when i looked it had been taken off , that scares me that people are using it with out guidance from docs as i was so ill on my first month .  scary, anyway just couldn't believe that so thought I'd see if you guys saw!!!


----------



## katherine1907 (Apr 25, 2006)

Afternoon Ladies

Toofa - Never saw that, but I agree about it being really scary - there are always lots that can go wrong when you take drugs without going down the correct routes.

Gibbens - Lots of luck to you - hope s/e arent too bad for you.

Tilda - well done to you for getting first injection done - not sure I would be so brave. I think DH would need to play nurse to me for a while. Good luck for Sundays scan.

Nothing much to report here - still waiting for AF to arrive. I decided that I am no good with diets so have decided that exercise is the only thing that might help me so I am off to the gym this week in the hope some of the holiday and xmas weight will come off as if by magic  heres hoping!

Hope everyone else is okay

x


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Hi girls,

Hope your all ok. Sorry for not posting here for a while. Just wanted to say hello and special congrats to Hoggle on her wonderful  . I hope everything goes well for the next 9 months.

xxxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Morning clomid chicks 
Everyone ok? 
xxx


----------



## bubbleicious (Jun 10, 2005)

hi girls, some of you know me, some of you don't but i would like to take up residence on this board if you don't mind!  

I am on clomid, back on it first month(took it for two months last year). Had BT done yesterday to see if ov'ing which should be back tomorrow or friday. 

looking forward to getting to know you all! x


----------



## Dots (Sep 25, 2006)

Hey Bubbleicious - looks like great minds think alike!


Dear All
I joined the Clomid Oldies thread coz I thought they were oldies like me (I'm 37) ... rather than they USED to be clomid users. Duh! 

Ok to join you??

Can anyone help - I'm on cd9, 2nd cycle of 50mg clomid and my boby temperature is still much higher than I expect. Anyone else chart temps - if so how long before your temperature drops to normal?

THANKS!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Sooty - good luck for the Zolly, let me know how you get on  x


----------



## bubbleicious (Jun 10, 2005)

indeed- great minds! I love the other thread, gets very busy, but would like to have other clomid users to talk to/help out as we all know what we're going through. Mind you thats not to say that the other girls don't- they are always there for you which is fantastic!

So... this is our new home! 

I chart- I am on CD23 waiting for af which i am expecting cd31-33. BT results back tomorrow/fri to tell me if i've ov'd and also meeting with fertility nurse first thing tomorrow to discuss sperm count and next step. 

Oh and i've got an invertview for a new job tomorrow at 12!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Bubbles,  with the interview chick


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Good luck bubbles - you certainly deserve some luck after all the business worries


----------



## katherine1907 (Apr 25, 2006)

Hello bubbles and onedayihope - I am fairly new here too and completely agree that its so nice to be able to talk to paople who are going through the same thing.

Bubbles - what a busy day you have tomorrow - Good luck with the interview and results 

onedayihope - Sorry cant help you with the temperature question, but hopefully someone on here should be able to give you your answers. I have tried to track my temperature but tbh I find that I am always so forgetful and I think you have to do it at the same time each day, so its never going to work for me.

Hope everyone else is okay
x


----------



## Toofa (Oct 29, 2004)

hi newbies!!  i have already chatted to you bubs so hi again!!!  good luck for interview tomorrow chick, you'll be fine.  

all is quiet with me, just waiting to see if AF is gonna get me!!  and I've got to have a filling tomorrow...my first one ever     !!  am pretty scared actually, someone told me today that they have to drill to make the hole bigger!!!!  whats with that!!!hehe...I'm not silly but just didn't have a clue!!

anyway...I'll just keep thinking, could be having a smear, thats got to be worse!!!!!!

Toofa xx


----------



## katherine1907 (Apr 25, 2006)

Toofa - good luck today with the filling. You will be fine. You are right about the drilling, but it really isnt that bad. I also had my first filling last year and wasnt looking forward to having it done, but it was over in no time. I think they have to drill to get rid of any bad bacteria that may be hanging around in there.

x


----------



## Toofa (Oct 29, 2004)

thanks Katherine!!!!  x


----------



## Tilda (Aug 11, 2006)

Hi girls,

Welcome to bubbleicious and onedayihope!

Hi Toofa, Katherine, Kerry, Flower and everyone else!

I'm doing ok, lying low, nothing much to report just doing my FSH injections every day and waiting for my next scan on Sunday - should have a follicle by then PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE!

take care,

Tilda xx


----------



## Toofa (Oct 29, 2004)

I'm feeling like its coming so can we all have       please, I'm desperate for it to work this time as I'll have to have investigations if not so go away AF....!!!!!!!

Hope you are all ok!! 

Toofa x


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## Toofa (Oct 29, 2004)

thanks Janie...i was early last month and haven't come on yet, due tomorrow....


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

everyone ok? x


----------



## bubbleicious (Jun 10, 2005)

any news toofa? when will you test if af stays away? x   

hi flower- i am fine thanks you? bit quiet today isn't it?


----------



## Tilda (Aug 11, 2006)

Hi girls,

Bubble - yes it's quiet but you're comparing us to the "clomid oldies"! 
There's NO WAY we could keep up with their amount of chat! I think their thread grows at about 4 times the rate of this one!

any news Toofa?

hi flower

hi to everyone else

Tilda xx


----------



## katherine1907 (Apr 25, 2006)

Afternoon Ladies

Toofa -    sending you some positive vibes. Fingers crossed for you    

Hello everyone else - thank goodness its Friday.  This week I have felt so tired. Think it must be down to the glum January weather. Has anyone got anything nice planned this weekend?

x


----------



## bubbleicious (Jun 10, 2005)

i know what you mean tilda- we were going to name the thread wafflers anonymous


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Any news from Toofa   

How is everyone?? All ok I hope  

    and    to all the Clomid Girls

Jane xx


----------



## Toofa (Oct 29, 2004)

hi guys....thank you all so much for your support still no A/F but think i will test in morning as can't wait till Wednesday!!!!!!!!!!  i was due today and been knicker watching all day!!!  nothing which is great!  

how likely is it that is will be a BFN if it says it is, i mean is there much chance i will test too early and get a false result

thanks again guys but can you just keep the positive up till tomorrow PLEASE!!!!!

Toofa x


----------



## whities (Nov 3, 2006)

Good luck toofa we all have our fingers, legs, arms etc crossed for you


----------



## Toofa (Oct 29, 2004)

thanks guys!!  actually might test in a bit!!  is it really better to test in the morning even though the test says anytime


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Toofa      

Jane xxx


----------



## Toofa (Oct 29, 2004)

just did a test a got a   ?  still no period though will wait 3 more days to see if A/F comes and then if it doesn't I'll test on Wednesday again....is it quite likely to stay Negative??  I've never really had this before I've always come on quite regular on clomid - other than when i was preg!!!

thanks for all your support and lets hope it'll be a positive in a few days!!!!

Toofa x


----------



## Tilda (Aug 11, 2006)

Hi girls,

hope you're all ok and have kept warm over the weekend.

Toofa - clomid can lengthen your cycles - maybe test again in a few days?

Had my day 8 scan this mornng - no follicles at all.....
Am thinking   for the next few days - the nurses aren't concerned, they said with PCOS it can take ages to get a dominant follicle because the FSH injections have to stay at a very low dose to avoid overstimulation of the ovaries. So...back for another scan on Thursday morning with everything crossed.

sorry no more personals but will catch up with you all during the week.

Tilda xx


----------



## Toofa (Oct 29, 2004)

Well I can save the money for a test as my AF arrived this pm....I'm pretty gutted but there you go!   I'm gonna lay low for a bit, got a hospital appointment in 6 weeks to discuss next steps then I'm sure I'll be back.  gonna try and have some time off baby thoughts.  thank you all so much for all your    and all the laughs ....speak soon!

big     to you all


----------



## Nancy2015 (Dec 2, 2004)

Hey ladies

Need some advice....

On cd 15 and woke up this morning with an af type feeling in belly, well bit lower down than that and feeling ever so sick. Could this be ovulation pain / discomfort? Its my first clomid cycle so unsure.... 

Cheers xxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Dawnie - sounds like ovulation to me hun. I never had it pre-clomid either and it was a shock when it finally happened!! i used to get stabbing over the ovaries too, low backache and frequent peeing.  get jiggy!!!

Toofa -


----------



## katherine1907 (Apr 25, 2006)

Hello Ladies

Toofa - sorry AF got you hun. I agree sometimes it is nice to be able to get away from it and try not to think about things too much. Hopefully speak to you again soon. You know where we are   

Dawnie - sounds like ovualtion pains to me too 

Tilda - hopefully scan on Thursday will show some response for you    

Nothing much to report from me still waiting for AF to show up so I can get scanned and make sure cyst has gone, so I can start another cycle.

Hope everyone else is okay

x


----------



## Tilda (Aug 11, 2006)

Hi girls,

goodness it's gone quiet on here - where are you all? hope you're all ok.

Dawnie - sounds like ovulation pain - are you having a monitored cycle (scans/day 21 bloods?)

Toofa - really sorry to hear AF arrived. Let us know how you're getting on, even if you don't feel up to posting regularly.

Katherine - any sign of AF so you can start again?

hi whities, Flower, Janie and everyone else.

not much to report here - waiting for next scan on Thursday, still injecting myself with FSH every day (ouch!) and really hoping to see a dominant follicle...not sure what they'll want to do if there's nothing there again...

Tilda xx


----------



## katherine1907 (Apr 25, 2006)

Hey Tilda

I agree its very quiet - hope everyone is okay!

Still no sign of AF - its CD37 today and last cycle was 41 days so I am hoping it will be here by the weekend just to put me out of my misery.

Good luck for your scan tomorrow - hopefully you will have some good news on your follicle    

x


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

hi girls
sorry been soooooo busy in work!  how are you all?

 Tilda xxx


----------



## Tilda (Aug 11, 2006)

hi girls, still a bit quiet on here...

Any sign of AF Katherine?

Hi Flower!

Had another scan today, posted about it on my positive thoughts thread....at least the FSH injections seem to be working but I have 3 follies getting bigger, which is 2 too many! 
Going back for another scan/bloods tomorrow and hoping to see only 1 big follie....

Tilda xx


----------



## katherine1907 (Apr 25, 2006)

Hey Ladies

Tilda - really glad there were some positive signs from your scan yesterday and that your having a response - hopefully todays scan will be able to show just one of the follicles being the dominant one for you - keep us posted and good luck today    

Flower - how are you - I'm doing okay. Think I am suffering a little with the winter blues. Just seem to want to hide away all the time.

Still no sign of AF - was really hoping for some signs that it would be on its way, but I have none   please let it come soon.

x


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Hi Girls

I'm ok tar, like you I'm sick of the winter, can't wait for the sunshine!    I'm just waiting for AF, it looks like my cycle has lengthened since I stopped clomid. CD34 today.

Just wanted to say hope you all have a great weekend 
xxx


----------



## Tilda (Aug 11, 2006)

Hi ladies,

looks like just Katherine and Flower at the moment so hi to both of you! Sorry the cold dark days are getting to you. Spring will be here soon...

just a quick one to say I still have 3 follicles, 17, 16 and 14mm. The 17mm one looks ready to pop so the doctor said we could go ahead tonight with the HCG injection which will make me ovulate on Sunday. There is a chance of more than 1 egg being released but I'm hoping only 1 at most will make it! I'm prepared to take the risk of a multiple pregnancy but of course it wouldn't be ideal. 

So no more scans, no more blood tests, just lots of   this weekend and then loads of   and trying to forget about everything for 2 weeks.

I so hope this works!

Tilda xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Tilda!! 

hope you are all having a lovely weekend xxx


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

sorry only just been pointed out to me that the name of this thread i am a year behind with  


will lock this and start a new 2007 one 

xx


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

new home this way

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=83000.new#new


----------

